# New TiVoWeb Module: Digiguide



## sanderton

This is a TiVoWeb module which reads the To Do List then looks up what Digiguide has showing in the same slot. The idea being that any last minute changes will be flagged up for you to deal with.

In use so far I have found two mistakes in TiVo's listings, and one in Digiguide's!

In order to use it, you need to have a subscription to Digiguide's web edition. This costs an very reasonable £6.99 a year. See http://www.mydigiguide.com/index_front.shtml

To configure the module you need to give it your Digiguide login info by changing two settings at the top of the code in a text editor. This consists of your log in e-mail address, and the embedded identifier used by the PDA edition (TiVo pretends to be a PDA with this module). You can find this identifier by browsing to the "Setup myDigiGuide on a handheld PC" page and it will be in the URL after "wu=". You can edit these into the module on your PC - no need to worry about Unix editors etc.

Configure the Digiguide PDA edition not to have any programme details.

Obviously your TiVo will need to be able to connect to the internet, either via your LAN or a serial connection suitably configured.










The Match column lets you easily spot differences.

Post your bugs here...


----------



## mike0151

My TiVos don't connect to the internet other than dial up (so far) and I don't currently use digiguide but why not ignore 100% matches? Would reduce confusion a bit perhaps?


----------



## bobnick

Oh, this only works with mydigiguide.com and not digiguide itself then? I only have a subscription for the main windows programme - I don't fancy paying for data a third time, just to catch Tribune's mistakes!
Is there any chance it can be integrated with the normal digiguide program?


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Is there any chance it can be integrated with the normal digiguide program? *


I don't think so. I can't see how you would do that.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mike0151 _
> *My TiVos don't connect to the internet other than dial up (so far) and I don't currently use digiguide but why not ignore 100% matches? Would reduce confusion a bit perhaps? *


Yes, that would be a very easy change to make. But it wouldn't speed the module up at all.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I don't think so. I can't see how you would do that. *


Oh dear 

I've been so looking forward to this module, and you were such a tease by merely saying it worked 'with Digiguide'!
If only Digiguide gave us web access when we paid our subscriptions for Digiguide proper..


----------



## sanderton

I'm the other way round to you - I use the web version all the time but have never bothered with the PC app - couldn't see the point!


----------



## dialanothernumb

I'm the first way round, i.e. DG on the PC. Iwas looking to see if markers worked with the web version  but of course not... so I'll be sticking with the PC version for now. (I originally got DG to control my PCTV card in the dark old days before TiVo)


----------



## JMWhitehead

Would this, in the event of TIVO ditching the UK, be starting point for getting our own guide data into the TIVO using digiguide instead?


----------



## dialanothernumb

It would be one alternative, but a little clunky. I think we'd be looking at solutions developed by other anglophone countries (Canada/Australia/NZ) to provide a semi-equivalent service. These solutions wouldn't be for the faint-hearted though.

Did I just call Canada an anglophone country? I apologise!

For the sake of TiVo remaining a domestic appliance that can be operated easily by all family members, I hope the day Tribune data is turned off is a long way away.

I think it was Iankb who made the point before that, were Tivo to "switch off" here, Tivo's reputation would take a big hit in the US (as quitters). So long as TiVo are a viable company in the US, I think they'll keep the lights on here.


----------



## sanderton

No, this is a completely unrelated process.

The "own guide data if TiVo pulls out" is all figured out, but not openly discussed as if people use it to replace the TiVo data now, that would hasten the ending of the service by depriving TiVo of what revenue they do now get!

Should TiVo pull out, the alternative will be up and running before the last set of guide data ran out, so don't worry about it!


----------



## iankb

Unless TiVo were to fold in the US, I would think that any withdrawal of the UK service would be preceded by a lengthy period of notice. Anything less than a year would, IMHO, be unacceptable and would have a more than detrimental effect on their US sales.

Since new TiVo's are still being sold and registered, then I would think that they would need to honour at least the warranty period of one year as a minimum.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Stuart, just out of interest what is the Reorder SP's option you have in TiVoweb?


----------



## sanderton

A work in progress.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Aha. Just curious because I didn't think there was one available. One to look forward to then


----------



## leejordan

Hi Stuart,

I've just tried this but I must be doing something wrong as it has found lots of mis-matches.

It looks like it is comparing different days, so Tivo thinks that Eastenders is on Mon 24th at 8pm, whilst Digiguide thinks it should by Holby City which is actually on Tuesday.

What do you think?

Lee.


----------



## domryder

Hi Guys,

Now this is just an idea but could you register the PC software on two different PC's with the same code, now i know this is a bad thing but if anyone was looking for the web version they could swap my logon for their key.

If you think about it both users have paid so why couldnt we both use the web and program version.

What do you think?

Dom


----------



## sanderton

I think that if people start doing that I would remove the software from here. Digiguide costs £6.99 A YEAR for heaven's sake!


----------



## uktivo

this is a great little module sanderton!


----------



## uktivo

ah my tivo connects to the web through my 56k internet connection. Would this be too slow for this module?


----------



## sanderton

No, modem speed is fine.


----------



## dialanothernumb

What differences are people picking up between Tribune and DG in general? Is there a common theme or is it just the odd quirk?

I ask because every so often I find quirks come up using shanew's digiguidesearch, such as 5th Gear (TiVo) vs. Fifth Gear (DG) which results in no rearch results... Another was the British Documentary Awards 2000 (DG) vs. British Documentary Awards (TiVo). Adding the extra 2000 in the title threw the TiVo and again, no results.


----------



## sanderton

There are quite a few "alternate" spellings and wording that would throw the digiguidesearch module. 

If it were me, I'd have made that module send channel and start time to the TiVo, then return the programme name for confirmation, but I've not used it so I don't know if that's possible.


----------



## iankb

I don't know what that module does at the moment, but that example is an obvious case for the user to be able to spot the problem and add word-pairs to a thesaurus (e.g. 5TH = FIFTH). That would avoid each specific instance from reappearing.

Do any of the modules at the moment have the ability to use independent 'database' storage?


----------



## dialanothernumb

TBH there are a few, but only a few, shows like that. Otherwise the DGsearch module works well for what it's supposed to do which is to make a slicker entry of recording times.


----------



## dialanothernumb

> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *I don't know what that module does at the moment, but that example is an obvious case for the user to be able to spot the problem and add word-pairs to a thesaurus (e.g. 5TH = FIFTH). That would avoid each specific instance from reappearing.
> 
> Do any of the modules at the moment have the ability to use independent 'database' storage? *


Shanew will be able to comment better, but he's already got exclusion words in his tivo-side script which chops out things like "and" and "in" which can be added to ad nauseam. The issue I guess about this approach is the "ad nauseam" bit. How big would the script end up being. So maybe reference to a separate DB would work.

I was wondering if DG tends to include more in a title than TiVo's data, which means the DG search is too exclusive.. e.g the inclusion of the year in the Documentary Awards title above.

Maybe Stuarts approach would be simpler. {scratches head, as nothing is simple for a non-programmer learning supposedly one of the easiest languages}


----------



## dialanothernumb

Hi Stuart

Just installed. Looks good. Just one comment, the line

set digiguideid "99AA999" '# You Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu=

Needs a semi-colon before the hash-comment doesn't it? At least that's how I got it to work.

The only show to regularly get zero match was "Jellikins" reported on DG as "GMTV". I'll have to explain to my daughter that Bouncer, Strum and their mates are incompatable, maybe by showing the algorithm (how far does technical support extend with this product Stuart?)


----------



## shanew

Hi,

I can certainly have a go at re-writing the digiguide search to implement stuarts idea of just sending the channel date and time. The reason i used the search method was becuase i thought that it was the only way to find a new program. it was only last week that I found out that if you click on channel guide you can see upcoming listings! There should be something in there I can use. 

I'll also need to look into the channel mapping as i remember that dabdig needed you to export it for some reason.

Shane.


----------



## sanderton

Shane, if you look at my code for this module you'll find a mapping from Digiguide channel numbers to TiVo ones. And if you look in my Conflict Resolve module (see sig link) you'll find code to look up a recording based on start time and channel.


----------



## shanew

Thanks Stuart, i'll check them out this weekend.

PS nice hacks page - what haven't you got!?


----------



## Paul Webster

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *I'll also need to look into the channel mapping as i remember that dabdig needed you to export it for some reason.*


I'm just throwing a URL at manrec and manrec needs the internal TiVo number - so a translation between the DG and TiVo channel number is needed.
RIght now this is done by the user changing the channel number in the DG GUI. Works but tedious.
I have an unreleased version of DABDig that can take the channel number from an INI-style file (dabdig.map) ... I have written it as a mapping between the given (from DG) channel name and the required (for this device) channel number.
Easier to maintain - and TiVo users could share INI files I guess to make life easier for the 2nd and subsequent person to try it.
Unfortunately not enough week-ends in a year to get it out as quickly as I would like (my priority right now is to get support back in for the latest version of the Leadtek WinFast software).

However, I did find time last night to add in support for people with 2 TiVos ... so you can choose at the time of selecting the recording from DG which TiVo to send to (or possibly to have different recording defaults to the same TiVo). Not especially elegant but the chap I did it for seems happy with the outcome.

Not on my download site yet (I want to get the Leadtek stuff finished first) but happy to pass it on to anyone that wants to try it out.


----------



## sanderton

This would be easier to maintain if it was sending the channel callsign, as the channel number is specific to the particular TV source.


----------



## Paul Webster

Problem is that manrec on the TiVo box requires the number not the name.
When you use it interactively it generates the form and presents the names but a submit value of the number.
So when I simply send in the unsolicted form then I have to pass in the number.

Clearly I could do something more elaborate ... but I don't want to have to start writing a web client to read the web page from manrec over the wire.
At least with an external ini-style file .. it will be easy for someone to write another bit of glue software to ensure that the list is kept up-to-date.


----------



## sanderton

I guess the most elegant solution would be to have your own TiVoWeb module to set the recording, so you weren't dependent on trying to send data in a "foreign" format.


----------



## 6022tivo

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *No, this is a completely unrelated process.
> 
> The "own guide data if TiVo pulls out" is all figured out, but not openly discussed as if people use it to replace the TiVo data now, that would hasten the ending of the service by depriving TiVo of what revenue they do now get!
> 
> Should TiVo pull out, the alternative will be up and running before the last set of guide data ran out, so don't worry about it! *


If TiVo pulled data from the UK, but remained in the US, your details for alternative guide data sources would still not be allowed in this group.


----------



## sanderton

Indeed not. But it wouldn't take a minute to set up something like the Canadians or Aussies have, and links to those sites (or at least posts that spell out where to find them) do not seem to be barred form here.


----------



## iankb

... and, AFAIK, PM's can be used to avoid unacceptable postings.


----------



## RC3105

heh, just try pm'ing somebody with a link that's on the banned list here. doesn't work so well


----------



## iankb

... but, AFAIK, PM's can't be used to avoid unacceptable postings.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Hmm.. small bug in the module. It works fine for most programmes but two fail...

Kitchen (Film)
23:00 to 01:00 - Tuesday 2nd December on BBC 423:001260 mins0 WedC402:2545 minsStar Trek: Enterprise000:00-17840160 mins0 WedC403:1050 minsStargate SG-1000:00-17840160 mins0 WedCBBC11:2020 minsLook and Read000:00-17840160 mins0 WedITV1GRA16:3030 minsMy Parents Are Aliens000:00-17840160 mins0 WedITV1GRA17:0060 minsThe Christmas Show000:00-17840160 mins0 WedBBC218:0020 minsThe SimpsonsThe Simpsons18:0020 mins100 WedBBC218:4545 minsBuffy the Vampire 

Dirty Sanchez (Entertainment)
23:45 to 00:20 - Friday 5th December on Channel 423:451095 mins0 SatC400:2030 minsSouth Park000:00-17844480 mins0 SatFIVE01:30100 minsTrue Love000:00-17844480 mins0 SatFIVE03:1075 minsBooty Call000:00-17844480 mins0 SatBBC1NW06:2010 minsTweenies Count to Christmas000:00-17844480 mins0 SatFIVE12:5065 minsRobot Wars000:00-17844480 mins0 SatFIVE13:5525 minsEdgemont000:00-17844480 mins0 SatCBBC16:0030 minsLA 7000:00-17844480 mins0 SatCBBC16:3025 minsLA 7000:00-17844480 

They both have descriptions etc. on the website so I'm not sure what went wrong there.


----------



## domryder

Hi Guys,

I cant get this module to work. Can anyone help please.

This is the error i get;

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
wrong # args: should be "set varName ?newValue?"
while compiling
"set digiguideid "MYCODE" '# You Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu="
(compiling body of proc "initvars", line 6)
invoked from within
"initvars"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 15)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dom


----------



## sanderton

Sorry, my typo, the code should read:

set digiguideid "MYCODE" ;# You Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu=


----------



## ponto

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Oh, this only works with mydigiguide.com and not digiguide itself then? I only have a subscription for the main windows programme - I don't fancy paying for data a third time, just to catch Tribune's mistakes!
> Is there any chance it can be integrated with the normal digiguide program? *


Digiguide will move the subscription to Mydigiguide, if you ask


----------



## domryder

Thanks Stuart!

Sorry for the late reply.


Thanks once again,
Dom


----------



## Paul Webster

Just FYI
I have now released the updated DABDig with the speculative code to change channels for live viewing and (more importantly for some perhaps) the code to support 2 TiVos.

If you want to use the dual stuff then you might also need some extra bits from me (and updated dabdig.dgmarker and some notes on how to choose which TiVo to send the request to) ... which I will eventualy document.


----------



## 6022tivo

Hi Paul

I have setup everything last night and did the test as you say in your text, right click a current live program and choice to record, digiguide calls the program with in a min and all is ok. This works great, but my idea of this program was that if I was looking at a program tomorrow and selected it to record, the manrec request would be done within the minute and the request sent. This does not happen, does this mean I have to have digiguide running all the time and it only calls your SW before the program is due to start??? Or am I doing something wrong??


----------



## poissony

I added this module to Tivoweb on Tuesday but I get this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
divide by zero
while executing
"expr ($matchcountf/$maxf) * 100"
(procedure "compare" line 34)
invoked from within
"compare $dgtitle $title"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 49)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Paul Webster

> _Originally posted by 6022tivo _
> *<snip> but my idea of this program was that if I was looking at a program tomorrow and selected it to record, the manrec request would be done within the minute and the request sent. This does not happen, does this mean I have to have digiguide running all the time and it only calls your SW before the program is due to start??? Or am I doing something wrong?? *


The interval between the scheduled start of the programme and DigiGuide calling DABDig (which in turn throws it at manrec) is configurable.
It defaults to 15 minutes when you first install the DABDIg marker into DigiGuide. However, you can override this (and make it for example 2 days)by editing the marker default in the DigiGuide GUI (on the Alert tab of the Edit Marker - and set as default).

Word of warning though. With DigiGuide 7.0 recent beta, DG has limited the number of alerts that can be sent at the same time.

(sorry for the long delay in replying - I got an alert based on the posting below ... so I guess I missed your original query)



> _Originally posted by poissony _
> * I added this module to Tivoweb on Tuesday but I get this error: <snip>*


I suspect that it is not my DABDig that is making this happen .. so maybe it is the other DigiGuide plug-in being referred to here.


----------



## poissony

Hi Paul, 

yeah I'm referring to the digiguide.itcl module to check for Tivo guide data errors referred to in the first post by Sanderton.


----------



## Uilleam

Hi,

I'm trying to get this module to work without success. I've added my email address plus the digiguide ID......anybody know what I'm doing wrong?

_set email "[email protected]" ;# Your DigiGuide log in e-mail address
set digiguideid "xxxxxxx" ;'# You Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu=
}_

Thanks,

Bill.


----------



## poissony

My problem seemed to sort itself out today. 

Hi Uilleam, when you say it's not working, what exactly do you mean? Do you get an error message on the tivoweb page?

One thing I did notice is that you've still got an apostrophe(') before the # on the set digiguideid line. It should read like this:

set digiguideid "xxxxxxx" ;# You Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu=


----------



## Uilleam

No, I don't an error message, I don't get any results at all - and I spotted that I needed a semi-colon instead of an apostrophe just after I posted my message.

I take it that the output from this module would show up in the 'To Do' page.......


----------



## poissony

No, it appears under the "digiguide" link in tivoweb. Do you have a link? Have you restarted tivoweb since you installed the module?


----------



## Uilleam

Well, now I know where to find it when it appears! Still no link though.......I've done a full reload - should I reboot as well?


----------



## poissony

You shouldn't need to reboot. 

Where did you put the digiguide.itcl file? It should be in the tivoweb modules folder .i.e /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules, this will depend on where you have tivoweb installed. 

Once installed in this directory edit the file as you have done, reload tivoweb and it should be installed.


----------



## Uilleam

Right, I think I know what the problem might be then. I edited the file before I FTP'd it to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules folder. 

How do I edit a file after it has been installed in the relevant folder?


----------



## poissony

You need a text editor installed on your tivo. Do you have "joe" installed? That's what I use.


----------



## Uilleam

Hi, (thanks for your help so far),

Yes, I think I have. I've certainly got files named joe and joerc but how do I get it to edit a file?


----------



## poissony

try this:

Navigate to your digiguide.itcl file (i.e cd /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules)

then 

joe digiguide.itcl

You should then be able to edit it.

Tips: CTRL and C to exit the file without saving, CTRL and K and X to save the modifications


----------



## Uilleam

Right, I have been using a graphical FTP client to move the digiguide.itcl file into the modules file. I take it that this has corrupted the file in some way as when I type in the commands that you supplied Joe opens a file named digiguide but the field is empty.....


----------



## poissony

hhmmm, I don't know about the graphical ftp client, may or may not be the problem. 

I use tivoftpd to ftp stuff over. Do you have this installed? It will probably be in your hack directory. If you do I can guide you through it.


----------



## Uilleam

Right, I've made a little progress.......I now have the Digiguide link on Tivoweb - but I also have the following output:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket 146.101.2.54 80"
(procedure "get_digiguide_data" line 28)
invoked from within
"get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 38)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## poissony

Can your tivo access the internet i.e have you run nic_config (if you've got a turbonetcard) and specified your gateway ip address?


----------



## Uilleam

Yes, I've got a TurboNET card and I've run nic_config_tivo and amended my IP address.........


----------



## Uilleam

Right, I think this might be a firewall issue....


----------



## Uilleam

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket 146.101.2.54 80"
(procedure "get_digiguide_data" line 28)
invoked from within
"get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 38)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Can anyone advise why I'm getting this output?


----------



## tefster

Stuart et al, it looks like www.mydigiguide.com now points to a new IP 
address The old HTTP server at 146.101.2.54 now serves a 403 to the new
one at 81.201.129.246 and so the digiguide module breaks (with a time 
format error parsing an empty string) as it gets no digiguide listings.
Changing
set web [socket 146.101.2.54 80] to
set web [socket 81.201.129.246 80]
fixes things again.


----------



## beara

Admittedly I've got a special build of the module for two tivos, but at the moment I'm getting a timing error for both where I right-click on a programme and select the tivo to use to record it, and the web page that is returned shows a programme starting exactly an hour later, or is unable to find it at all and suggests a manual search.
The code in the bottom of the IE window seems to say the time that I selected though....

anybody any suggestions please?


----------



## sanderton

Er, I think you have this mdoule confused with one of the "record from Digiguide" ones?


----------



## beara

Ooops, I have indeed, please ignore my earlier post, I'll repost it...


----------



## Gram99

I am getting this error?

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
wrong # args: should be "set varName ?newValue?"
while compiling
"set digiguideid "XXXXXXX" '# You Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu="
(compiling body of proc "initvars", line 6)
invoked from within
"initvars"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 15)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I have put XXXXXX in place of my id here just in case. But in the module it is correct. I am running TWP.


----------



## sanderton

Edit the comment out from the rest of that line - looks like you messed it up somehow while putting your ID in.


----------



## Gram99

so i put my email and id in the code and get rid of the "" "" and the info after these?


----------



## sanderton

The double quotes shouldn't matter, but yes.


----------



## shanew

Hi Stuart,

I've made some modifications to this module so it can parse the data from the webservice of the windows version of digiguide. - the pages are almost the same but I had to do quite an indirect route to get the internal digiguide channel numbers!

The module is working ok but there is quite an annoying delay with each connection to the webserver  and i'm wondering whether you or anyone else knew what could be causing it.

Specifically the delay (exactly 60 seconds) comes when trying to read the data from the socket.

This part runs without delay:



Code:


set web [socket $digiguide_ip $digiguide_port]
puts $web "GET /skin-web/$digi_sid/programme?ch=$channel&dt=$dt HTTP/1.0"
puts $web "Host: $digiguide_ip"
puts $web "User-Agent: TiVo"
puts $web ""
flush $web

but this part ALWAYS takes 60 seconds:



Code:


set html [read $web]

60 seconds isn't that long to wait i hear you say. But if there are 30 programmes in the todo list it takes 30 minutes (+1 minute to get the channel numbers!) before the results are displayed 

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## sanderton

You could modify the code so instead of a full read, you read a chunk at a time, and stop reading when you've got what you want? 

Exactly 60 seconds suggests that its the TCL which is waiting and deciding the read is complete when it gets no data for a minute.

You could also try switching the channel into non-blocking mode. I found trial and error the best policy.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *You could modify the code so instead of a full read, you read a chunk at a time, and stop reading when you've got what you want?
> 
> Exactly 60 seconds suggests that its the TCL which is waiting and deciding the read is complete when it gets no data for a minute.
> 
> You could also try switching the channel into non-blocking mode. I found trial and error the best policy.  *


Good idea, I'll try that when i've got home tonight. Plus, the HTTP header should tell me the content length so I know how much to read.

What do you mean by 'switching the channel into non-blocking mode'? If you mean adding the -async option to the socket command i already tried that.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## sanderton

No, I mean using fconfigure to set the channel to non-blocking. Non-blocking mode returns when the current read stops getting any data instead of waiting for an EOF.


----------



## shanew

OK, I'll give it a go...

Thanks,
Shane.


----------



## shanew

Thanks Stuart,

Managed to get it working in nonblocking mode along with some other fiddling 

If anyone wants to use it then you'll need my chan_map.txt file which you can download HERE. Instructions for use are at the beginning of the digiguide.itcl file.

If there are any bugs let me know (especially as i can't test the mydigiguide part which should still work).

Shane.


----------



## Stradlingp

Hi,

I tried to use the digiduide client version mentioned above and I get the following error message:-

Error: Did not receive sid, possibly wrong password
HTTP/1.0 404 Not Found

This is what I have in my digiguide.itcl header

#------------------------------------------------------------- #
# MYDIGIGUIDE or DIGIGUIDE ? #
#--------------------------------------------------------------#
# Set this to 1 for mydigiguide or 0 for client based digiguide
# then configure appropriate variables below
set mydigiguide 0

#------------------------------------------------------------- #
# SETTINGS FOR MYDIGIGUIDE ( running on digiguide servers ) #
#--------------------------------------------------------------#
# Your DigiGuide log in e-mail address:
set email "[email protected]" 
# Your Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu=
set digiguideid "99AA999" 

#--------------------------------------------------------------#
# SETTINGS FOR DIGIGUIDE ( running on your own pc ) #
#--------------------------------------------------------------#
# IP address of your PC which is running the digiguide webserver:
set digiguide_ip "192.168.0.2"
# Port:
set digiguide_port "80"
# Password (make sure there is a password set):
set digiguide_passwd "mypassword"
}


where "mypassword" is the password I use from "File -> MY account Signin" from the Digiguide cleint.

Is this a firewall problem? 

I am accessing my Tivo over 802.1b wireless using a Netgear DG824M. Every other Tivo Web (v1.9.4) module work OK.

Any ideas??


----------



## shanew

The password you're looking for needs to be set in Tools->Customise->Web Service

On that page, make sure Enable Web Service is checked and that a password is set (It won't work if a password is not set!). Easiest just to use 'mypassword' and port 80..

Also, digiguide needs to be running at the same time this page is called, i have my didiguide run at startup and sit in the system tray so its always on.


----------



## Stradlingp

Thanks for the reply but unfortunately I'm still getting problems and yes, I am running Digiguide client.

The password was OK in the Digiguide setup but I changed it at both ends to make sure there weren't any hidden characters.

I still get the error  

However, I noticed there was a port number on the Digiguide setup. The number in I had in digiguide.itcl was 80 and in Digiguide I have 2402.

I tried changing the Digiguide port to 80 but it stopped displaying the web version of Digiguide and I still get the password error from TivoWeb (TW).

If I change the port in digiguide.itcl to 2402 I then get the following error from TW when I run the Digiuide.itcl module:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
couldn't open socket: connection refused
while executing
"socket $digiguide_ip $digiguide_port"
(procedure "init_chanlist_dg" line 36)
invoked from within
"init_chanlist_dg"
(procedure "init_chanlist" line 7)
invoked from within
"init_chanlist"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 16)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I searched this forum but not found a similar error.

I guess I'm just lucky 

Is there a way to test if I can connect to the port from outside TW.


----------



## shanew

Yes, they definitely need to be set to the same port.

Double check that the IP address you're using is correct. You should be able to ping the PC from your tivo by typing the following at the bash prompt (replace 192.168.0.2 with the ip address of your PC):


Code:


bash$ ping 192.168.0.2

I have a feeling that if you have SP2 or some other firewall, port 2402 maybe being blocked. Try setting the digiguide webserver and the variable in digiguide.itcl back to port 80 (to get it working on your pc again on port 80, type "localhost:80" or just "localhost" into your webbrowser).


----------



## Stradlingp

Hi shanew, you were right, it looks like a problem with Digiguide on my PC rather than the TW module 

When use port 80 with Digiguide I get the following in my DG.LOG.

21-02-2005	11:30:33	2896	2432	Web Server Starting on port 80...
21-02-2005	11:30:33	2896	2548	Web Server Started
21-02-2005	11:30:33	2896	2548	ERROR: CSocketServer::Run - Failed to startup
21-02-2005	11:30:33	2896	2548	Failed to run socket server
21-02-2005	11:30:33	2896	2548	WARNING: Failed to run socket server
21-02-2005	11:30:33	2896	2548	Web Server Stopped


This is getting rather OT now but is there a way to check is port 80 is already in use? If it were Unix I could probably do it but with Win2K, I'm clueless!  

Regards,

Paul


----------



## shanew

Does it do that on both port 80 and port 2402? You could also try a completely different port number eg 8080 or 8008.

Once you've got an available port number setup, check that its running by typing "localhost:<working port number>" in your PC browser and see if the digiguide webpage is available.

You can also check to make sure your tivo can access the digiguide webserver running on your pc by running http_get from the tivo, it should be something like:


Code:


bash$ http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://[color=red]<ip of your pc>[/color]:[color=red]<working port number>[/color]

It should create a file called index.html (or something similar).


----------



## Stradlingp

Digiuide works with pretty much any port except 80. e.g. 81 or 2402

When I put localhost:81 I get the web page inviting me to enter the Digiguide password as expected. The same for localhost:2402.

However, on the Tivo end, I get nothing but problems. Here is my scattergun approach to the test:-

bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:81
bad URL starting at: 81
bad URL starting at: 81
bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:81/
fopen failed, reason = Is a directory
fopen failed, reason = Is a directory
bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:2402
bad URL starting at: 2402
bad URL starting at: 2402
bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:2042/
fopen failed, reason = Is a directory
fopen failed, reason = Is a directory
bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:80
bad URL starting at: 80
bad URL starting at: 80
bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:anything
bad URL starting at: anything
bad URL starting at: anything​
I only have one version of http_get in /tvbin but it does not like the port being added to the end of the address.



Paul.


----------



## shanew

Mmm, it maybe that the http_get program is not sophisticated enough to get the default page.
try:


Code:


bash$ http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:81/dologin

When i get home tonight, i'll try doing the same to see what I get.


----------



## Stradlingp

Thanks again for your help with this. The latest output is :-

bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D ./ -U http://192.168.0.2:81/dologin
Bad HTTP response: HTTP/1.1 302 ObjectMoved
Bad HTTP response: HTTP/1.1 302 ObjectMoved​
I also get a zero length file, dologin, in the directory where I launced the http_get.

bash-2.02# ls -l dologin
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 0 Feb 21 15:45 dologin​
Regards,

Paul


----------



## shanew

It looks like http_get is working fine. Thats the same as what i get here, you're getting a connection to the server and its saying that the page has moved (which is perfectly fine - digiguide.itcl handles this).

In that case, the digiguide module should be working ok. Set the digiguide.itcl to use port 81 and the digiguide webserver to use port 81 and then restart tivoweb. If its still not working copy across the error message and i'll have a re-think.


----------



## Stradlingp

Ok done that, both set at port 81 . Digiguide works fine but the module gives the familiar erorr:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
can't read "tivo_ch": no such variable
while executing
"string trim $tivo_ch"
(procedure "init_chanlist_dg" line 94)
invoked from within
"init_chanlist_dg"
(procedure "init_chanlist" line 7)
invoked from within
"init_chanlist"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 16)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--​
I hope you can make some sense of that lot!


----------



## shanew

Ah, we seem to be making progress. That error message indicates that it has made a connection but not parsed the channel numbers for some reason.. I can only guess that we have different versions of digiguide and the html is different so the html parser i've written for mine is not working for yours.

Basically i'll need to know what the html source looks like on your version. Here's what you need to do:
When you open digiguide web version by typing localhost:81 into your web browser the address should change to something like:


Code:


 http://localhost:81/skin-webdefault/[color=red]<long number>[/color]/index

Change 'skin-webdefault' to 'skin-pda' and then change 'index' (or whatevers there) to 'viewsinglechannellist?ch=999999' and press enter (basically we need to keep that long number).

Now save the html source code (in the view or edit menu) and upload/print it in your next post.

P.S. What version of digiguide are you using?


----------



## Stradlingp

Hi Shane,

I have PM'ed the HTML output to you.

I'm on Digiguide 8.1 Build 968, I only realised there was an update after reading this thread!

Regards,

Paul


----------



## shanew

If it still doesn't work after the update try this version which we spoke about in PM:


----------



## Stradlingp

Hi Shane, 

That fixed it!!! 

Thanks for sticking with it. 

I am using the latest version of Digiguide (v8.1 Build 968) as far as I can tell from the Digiguide site. 

Perhaps this version of the module should be made the 'official' version. 

I'm almost looking forward to a discrepancy to see it work.  

Many thanks again


----------



## shanew

Great  I knew we'd get there in the end.

I'll upload a new version tonight with this bug fixed (as well as a couple of other modifications i made to my version at home).


----------



## Stradlingp

Excellent, I look forward to it!

Is one of those new features the ability to filter out the 100% matches. 

Sorry to ask for new features when you have just spent all that effort to get it working


----------



## shanew

Actually, my version still prints out all the matches but highlights those with less than 100% match in bold.

But If you still want a version which ignores those with 100% i can certainly do that for you.


----------



## shanew

Here you go Stradlingp, i've implemented a settings page so you don't have to edit the file manually. It also has the option to filter 100% matches so you can turn it off and on as you like!

Shane.

P.S. Thanks sanderton for writing the original mydigiguide code!


----------



## Stradlingp

Thats excellent!

A very neat front end too. 

Thanks to all involved. :up:


----------



## lcsneil

Got a really weird problem on this one post clock change. Rebooted Tivo, and obviously restarted Tivoweb.

Rebooted PC, PC clock correct (i.e. BST) and Didguide on PC showing correct time - did a Digiguide check and it is giving errors when progs are 30 mins out see below......

Day	Channel	Time	Duration	Tribune title Digiguide title	Time	Duration	Match
Tue	BBC1LDN	19:30	30 mins EastEnders	Holby City	20:00	60 mins	0
Tue	SKYONE	20:00	60 mins	Star Trek: Enterprise	Dead Like Me	21:00	60 mins	0
Tue	BBC3	21:30	30 mins	High Spirits with Shirley Ghostman	Twisted Tales	22:30	30 mins	0
Tue	C4	22:00	65 mins	No Angels	No Angels	22:00	65 mins	100
Tue	C4	23:05	65 mins	Jamie's School Dinners	Jamie's School Dinners	23:05	65 mins	100
Wed	BBC2	19:00	30 mins	Days That Shook the World	What the Ancients Did for Us	20:00	60 mins	0
Wed	C4	20:00	30 mins	You Are What You Eat	The Games: Live	21:00	60 mins	0

Some are correct but the majority are incorrect.

(Screen grab attached to help lining up of columns)

Anyone any ideas?

Neil


----------



## shanew

Hi Neil,

I've put in the code to handle UK daylight savings for digiguide client mode.

It should work ok now.

Shane.


----------



## lcsneil

Cheers Shane, that's sorted it.
 :up: 

Was that something special to me or was I just the first to notice it?

Neil


----------



## shanew

No problem.

Yep, you were the first to notice it 

Shane.


----------



## Stradlingp

Thats much better; I thought the list of differences was very long since the weekend!

It is remarkable though, how many times Digiguide is wrong and Tivo/Tribune are right.

I haven't seen many (any?) cases the other way round since I started using this module.


----------



## lcsneil

One regular item that keeps showing up and it is beyond me why this module thinks it is different is "24" on Skyone.

Sun	SKYONE	21:00	60 mins	24	24	21:00	60 mins	0

and then next week

Sun	SKYONE	21:00	60 mins	24	24	21:00	60 mins	0

same thing happens every week.

Any ideas Shane?

Neil


----------



## mrtickle

(I think the above problem might be to do with that programme having only digits in its title, and a string comparison getting confused?)

Apologies for barging in. I think this module is awesome! (I've only just got it working as I only had the PC DG before, and DG didn't upgrade me from v6 to v7 or v7 to v8 and I had to upgrade manually both times. After all that I expected them to upgrade me to 8.1 so waited patiently - but no, had to get that one myself too!)

I noticed today that some programmes didn't appear in the list of checked programmes. They turned out to be on "MM" - formerly GMM (Granada Men & Motors). I've made a small enhancement so that if the channels aren't mapped, the relevant programmes from the To Do list are displayed with errors so that you can go and edit your chan_map.txt file. This then helped me spot that it also happens if you haven't downloaded listings on DG for channels that do have a correct mapping, which for me was E4P1 and the regional version of BBC1 

With channels being launched/moved/renamed as fast as they are these days, I expect it's quite hard to keep up with not only TiVo but DG names too. Hope this helps and I'm not treading on toes here.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> Sorry, my typo, the code should read:
> 
> set digiguideid "MYCODE" ;# You Digiguide login id as embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu=


Stuart,

You still haven't changed this defect in the original version of the file in your zip. So I was beginning to get a little worried about why the module was crashing.

Don't you think on a human man hours/minutes wasted basis this would be the sensible thing to do. Or is it one of your little challenges to see if we have yet mastered the basis of the dark art of hacking 

I thought you were making like far too easy for us with a nice shiny itcl rather than all that horrible gr unzipping and Joe business that we used to have to undergo.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> Configure the Digiguide PDA edition not to have any programme details.


Stuart,

What exactly did you mean by this?

The My Digiguide setup forces you to have at least one channel in your lineup?

I didn't find any other option available to "not have any programme details" so am not sure exactly what you are referring to? However although I get the Digiguide menu option and it sets off to run for some time it then finally reports back with the following error:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
couldn't open socket: connection timed out
while executing
"socket 146.101.2.54 80"
(procedure "get_digiguide_data" line 28)
invoked from within
"get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 38)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## sanderton

Captain Scarlet said:


> Stuart,
> 
> You still haven't changed this defect in the original version of the file in your zip. So I was beginning to get a little worried about why the module was crashing.
> 
> Don't you think on a human man hours/minutes wasted basis this would be the sensible thing to do. Or is it one of your little challenges to see if we have yet mastered the basis dark art of hacking
> 
> I thought you were making like far too easy for us with a nice shiny itcl rather than all that horrible gr unzipping and Joe business that we used to have to undergo.


I don't use this anymore, so am not maintaining it. Feel free to take it over so you can show us all how it should be done!


----------



## sanderton

Captain Scarlet said:


> Stuart,
> 
> What exactly did you mean by this?
> 
> The My Digiguide setup forces you to have at least one channel in your lineup?
> 
> I didn't find any other option available to "not have any programme details" so am not sure exactly what you are referring to? However although I get the Digiguide menu option and it sets off to run for some time it then finally reports back with the following error:-
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_digiguide '/' ''
> couldn't open socket: connection timed out
> while executing
> "socket 146.101.2.54 80"
> (procedure "get_digiguide_data" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel"
> (procedure "::action_digiguide" line 38)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


There is/was an option to include programme details ie, episode descriptions.

Maybe they've change the IP address of the server. Do it on a PC and do a DNS lookup on the URL.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> I don't use this anymore, so am not maintaining it. Feel free to take it over so you can show us all how it should be done!


Is this your polite way of saying that you have decided the module was fatally flawed?

I wish you had added this health warning up front on your Page 1 post and then digiguide wouldn't now have got my 8.99GBP  :down:

What is your reason for no longer using/maintaining this module when everyone seemed to want to have access to exactly such a facility.


----------



## sanderton

No, it's my way of saying I don't use it anymore.


----------



## iankb

Captain Scarlet said:


> What is your reason for no longer using/maintaining this module when everyone seemed to want to have access to exactly such a facility.


Why should sanderton support leachers like you when he obviously doesn't use the module any more?

Captain Scarlet, you amaze me with your attitude to the developers on this forum, who contribute their time and effort for free, and seem to get nothing but abuse from yourself for not selflessly supporting your lack of competence.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Dear Ian,

You really do seem to wish that this was just a club for those few of you who are the cleverest hackers and/or longest standing Tivo afficionados.  :down: 

Is there anything wrong with those of us who are enthusiastic Tivo users wanting to also get the very best out of our machines? Clearly if Stuart didn't want other people to benefit from his own hard work he would not post his modules on this website in the first place.

If I was quite as incompetent as you seem to believe I doubt that I would ever have managed to upgrade my whole system to two new 250gb drives without wiping out the original recordings in the process. I also overcame the problem with the desktop PC I bought for the upgrade not originally wanting to talk to LBA48 drives.

Are you like one of those snooty Bridge players who doesn't ever want the mere oiks to learn all of your own clever tricks. I am thankful that Blindlemon has a rather more open and patient attitude in wishing to bestow his own personal wisdom on the entire Tivo owning universe who are prepared to at least have a go.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> No, it's my way of saying I don't use it anymore.


But you don't say why you don't use it any more.  

There must be a good reason after you put in all that hard work in order to develop it.


----------



## the_hut

Captain Scarlet said:


> Dear Ian,
> 
> You really do seem to wish that this was just a club for those few of you who are the cleverest hackers and/or longest standing Tivo afficionados.  :down:


Rubbish. Whilst I wouldn't presume to speak on behalf of Ian, I suspect he is just pointing out the level of arrogance and presumption which seems to be attached to the accusative posts you choose to make at developers that have tired of your complaints.



Captain Scarlet said:


> Is there anything wrong with those of us who are enthusiastic Tivo users wanting to also get the very best out of our machines?


No. However, there probably is something wrong with having a go at a developer who doesn't want to fix your problem when you say:



Captain Scarlet said:


> Is this your polite way of saying that you have decided the module was fatally flawed?


My suspicion, (and it is only that) is that had you been more polite in previous posts you might have received more helpful advice.



Captain Scarlet said:


> If I was quite as incompetent as you seem to believe I doubt that I would ever have managed to upgrade my whole system to two new 250gb drives without wiping out the original recordings in the process. I also overcame the problem with the desktop PC I bought for the upgrade not originally wanting to talk to LBA48 drives.


Well done. Would you like a badge? Maybe now you can post the fixes you have developed for the module you are complaining about.



> Are you like one of those snooty Bridge players who doesn't ever want the mere oiks to learn all of your own clever tricks. I am thankful that Blindlemon has a rather more open and patient attitude in wishing to bestow his own personal wisdom on the entire Tivo owning universe who are prepared to at least have a go.


The myopic citrus is a blessing to those of us seeking advice and help on these forums, as are many others. However, if each of those of us seeking advice chose to label other forum members as "snooty Bridge players" or programmers of "fatally flawed" modules, then I am pretty sure that the input from those same contributors would dry up very quickly. You might want to consider that before you post your next broadside.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Ah the mysterious the_hut. A gentleman who took two years to make his first three posts in this forum and has also used an unusual pet name for Blindlemon that was mysteriously used in another thread in the forum earlier on this evening by the equally thinly posting ndunlavely.

I would be tempted to believe that the_hut is an alter ego of iankb, sanderton or even possibly the notorious pgogborn, who rarely seems to post in the forum under his old id these days. In fact the more I think about the vitriolic tone of the last post the more that pgogborn seems to figure in the potential equation.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

the_hut said:


> This is not a normal face to face conversation.
> 
> Generally, these forums consider it polite not to hijack threads, nor take them off topic. Most posters tend to abide by this unwritten rule, as a courtesy. However, there is nothing strictly * illegal * about being a nuisance.
> 
> Sanderton spends a lot of time on here making very valid and on topic observations as well as a lot of time on here being a real help to people who wouldn't know their arms from their elbow in respect of things like, for example, installing DailyMail jazz. That's why he has over 5,000 posts.
> 
> What's interesting is that not one of those posts has caused me any irritation, unlike some other users with something like 10% of that number of posts, who have an uncanny habbit of making me grind my teeth.


And here is another of the shadowy the_hut's little gems.

Note the heavy defence of Sanderton and note the fact that it is sanderton who I could tonight again possibly have been seen to attack.

2+2=?????????

But there again perhaps it is iankb who is also the_hut in disguise.


----------



## RC3105

a'right Captain Scarlet, here's some advice from another developer

doesn't matter where criticism of your behavior comes from, it's valid. the tone you have taken is NOT the way to go here.



Captain Scarlet said:


> Is this your polite way of saying that you have decided the module was fatally flawed?
> 
> I wish you had added this health warning up front on your Page 1 post and then digiguide wouldn't now have got my 8.99GBP  :down:


get a grip, it's free and it's obviously way beyond your capabilities. if you don't like it, don't use it



Captain Scarlet said:


> What is your reason for no longer using/maintaining this module when everyone seemed to want to have access to exactly such a facility.


what makes you think his life is ANY of your business?



Captain Scarlet said:


> Note the heavy defence of Sanderton...


gee lesse

a) you're *rude* to a guy that's been nice enough to share some handy utils (even gave you hints on how to fix your particular problem)

b) somebody else defends him

c) you're _suprised_???

lesse, A -> B -> C == you're being a jerk

*it's true, no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## GarySargent

Since the_hut has a static IP address and no other forum members are using this IP address, can we get this thread back on topic?

Captain Scarlet please PM your conspiracy theories to me to investigate, not the forums. I find your posts above offensive, as do others who have contacted me to complain.

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Another 3 year old forum account with only 100 posts compared to the 5,000 of sanderton and large numbers of iankb and Blindlemon.

It is perhaps hardly seems surprsing that I am inclined to believe these sleeper accounts are probably secondary identities of certain forum regulars when they want to attack someone.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

GarySargent said:


> Since the_hut has a static IP address and no other forum members are using this IP address, can we get this thread back on topic?
> 
> Captain Scarlet please PM your conspiracy theories to me to investigate, not the forums. I find your posts above offensive, as do others who have contacted me to complain.
> 
> Thanks.


I can't see what was offensive in asking Sanderton why he had suddenly stopped using a module of which he himself was originally an enthusiastic proponent and which seemed like a breakthrough in Tivo EPG data checking. It was obviously a little annoying to install the module based on the original instructions only to find the author had quietly dropped its development.

If anyone was going to attack me it would surely be sanderton rather than these members who only rarely post. If they post so rarely it seems odd that they would be reading the posts so actively that they immediately have nothing better to do than launch a poison pen attack against me.

Different Ips can of course be easily achieved by using a dial up connection on your computer with a different ISP in place of one's regular broadband connection.


----------



## sanderton

RC3105 is one of the most respected hackers in the TiVo community, author of mfs_ftp. You are making a fool of yourself Captain.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> RC3105 is one of the most respected hackers in the TiVo community, author of mfs_ftp. You are making a fool of yourself Captain.


Please forgive my appalling ignorance of TivoCommunity celebrity culture. I suppose the best hackers are always too busy developing to have much time to post. With of course certain notable exceptions that prove the rule of course 

Clearly this forum has its own secret cult rules if developing a Tivo module, promoting it and then ditching it doesn't require an explanation as to why to others who have deployed it. If developers don't want this to happen they could always keep the module all for themselves.

So far as I can see developers here are asking for praise if a module is good but don't want to hear about it if there are problems. One couldn't survive for long in the commercial development world with such an attitude.


----------



## cwaring

I've always wanted to try out this Forum's "ignore" facility  

Just to see if it works, you understand; not that I want to ignore any of the respected, polite and generous users of this forum.... of which CS is obviously not one 

Though to be fair, I did not know about RC3105 either, and there's no way any casual user would


----------



## sanderton

Anyone claiming that cwaring is another name I post under will be hearing from my lawyers.


----------



## cwaring

Why would they? I'm _far_ better looking for a start


----------



## Captain Scarlet

cwaring said:


> Why would they? I'm _far_ better looking for a start


And your identity is far too well established here and clearly nothing at all to do with Sanderton.


----------



## sanderton

Captain Scarlet said:


> So far as I can see developers here are asking for praise if a module is good but don't want to hear about it if there are problems.


That would explain the long support threads then.

When the original developer stops working on a hack then one of three things happen. 1) It works fine and people keep using it 2) it doesn't work fine and it dies or 3) someone else sees the potential and picks up the baton.

The hack this thread used to be about falls into class 3, with shanew and Mr Tickle both continuing its development after I stopped.

If you install a hack that doesn't work you can either a) fix it or b) delete it. For the avoidance of doubt, there is no "c) whinge about it".


----------



## cwaring

Captain Scarlet said:


> And your identity is far too well established here and clearly nothing at all to do with Sanderton.


Really? Well, thanks for clearing that up  And there's me thinking that we were just having a laugh


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

Chipping in with commentry for the ConSpiricy theorist....

Just because some of us have *fewer* posts doesn't mean actually that we have posted less, the counters were reset ( by accident ) a year or so back during an archive operation.

Riley ( RC3105 ) as said before is an active participant in the TiVo hacking community.

TiVo Community - the clue is in the name a community and like most things you get out what you are prepared to put in. People like Stuart have been around a long time ( well almost as long as  ) and spent considerable effort learning about TiVo and tcl before passing on the fruits of his labour. On the other hand all I see from you are posts which I consider abusive in tone and you seem to be like a little child screaming me me me in the corner for attention - this is why you have put peoples backs up including mine.

My suggestion would be for you to go back to basics, use the search function, use the search function again, only ask questions when you have exhausted other avenues first and made some attempt to fix the issue yourself, learn tcl. If you don't want to do any of this then don't use the hacks, keep to a standard TiVo which is supported by TiVo and when you have a problem speak to the helpline - after all you *pay* for them to help you.

Rgds,

R.

p.s. you *may* wish to look up the boards policy on the use of avatars - yours does not comply.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> If you install a hack that doesn't work you can either a) fix it or b) delete it. For the avoidance of doubt, there is no "c) whinge about it".


What about:-

d) "get the replacement developer to fix it"  

I suspect that the hack doesn't work on my machine due to the number of existing recordings and the amount of scheduled recordings permitted by the large amount of available disk space.

It does run for a long time before reporting the error shown in my preceding post.

But why did you lose interest in developing this hack further Sanderton?


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> My suggestion would be for you to go back to basics, use the search function, use the search function again, only ask questions when you have exhausted other avenues first and made some attempt to fix the issue yourself, learn tcl. If you don't want to do any of this then don't use the hacks, keep to a standard TiVo which is supported by TiVo and when you have a problem speak to the helpline - after all you *pay* for them to help you.


I use those hacks which I consider to be within my competence and/or need to run which is why I have utterly discounted Daily Mail.

It appears to me that some developers like Ljay like to release utterly robust and well documented hacks that they could actually sell on a commercial basis if they wanted, whilst others like to cobble something together and then say people are being unfair if they complain about defects. Stuart was bound to come in for some flack when he effectively carried out free marketing for Digiguide web edition for a module that then turns out to be far from robust or stable on all Tivo S1 units.

By the way congratulations for living up to your reputation for being a Grumpy Old Sod.


----------



## sanderton

I've already suggested the most likely cause of the problem in my initial reply.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> I've already suggested the most likely cause of the problem in my initial reply.


But still hoping to force me down the developer road to fix it.


----------



## sanderton

Up to you. Buggered if I'm doing it for you after your comments above.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> Up to you. Buggered if I'm doing it for you after your comments above.


You have been a lot of help in the past. Especially during my hard drive capacity upgrade and Cachecard installation. I am grateful for all of that.

My sincere apologies if anything I have said has genuinely upset you.

I can see the section about the Socket in your code. So if I can find the way to look up the DNS I suppose I should get there in the end.


----------



## cwaring

Captain Scarlet said:


> Stuart was bound to come in for some flack ...


Only from one person, it seems


----------



## 6022tivo

Yes, I am with Sanderton on this one. The modules are made as a hobby I suppose to share within this community for free, great. I, for one am very happy for the modules and help he has given. 

Oh upon reading the last page of this thread, it appears the Carl is getting cocky about his hansom new picture, describing him as "far better looking"  

hehe, I for one am not sure. :up:


----------



## iankb

At least Carl has the nerve to put up his own picture. Unlike some people who hide behind their son's.


----------



## 6022tivo

iankb said:


> At least Carl has the nerve to put up his own picture. Unlike some people who hide behind their son's.


hehe lol. Maybe one day, I am just looking for a second hand backdrop of musical notes..


----------



## Fozzie

And I thought people had stopped wearing dodgy syrups?!


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

Certainly Ian isn't  

In the interests of balance I am getting somewhat folicly challenged myself.... 

Rgds, 

R.


----------



## cwaring

6022tivo said:


> hehe lol. Maybe one day, I am just looking for a second hand backdrop of musical notes..


Bah! Some people just want everything handed to them, don't they


----------



## 6022tivo

Arr, thats funny.. Cheers, have saved it. You never know, I could nearly be as trendy as you??


----------



## cwaring

6022tivo said:


> ... I could nearly be as trendy as you...


Never gonna happen


----------



## RC3105

Captain Scarlet said:


> Please forgive my appalling ignorance of TivoCommunity celebrity culture. I suppose the best hackers are always too busy developing to have much time to post. With of course certain notable exceptions that prove the rule of course


or get tired of harassment from ungrateful fools that're rude when a dev doesn't drop everything to fix their particular problem

many of the truly great (the elder gods if you will) have been so annoyed as to drop out of sight & delete the majority of their posts



Captain Scarlet said:


> Clearly this forum has its own secret cult rules if developing a Tivo module, promoting it and then ditching it doesn't require an explanation as to why to others who have deployed it.


no, but it's a semi-public place that's free. nobody owes you any explanation.

the *tiniest* bit of reading comprehension would have clued you in to the fact that shanew and Mr Tickle had taken over development from Sanderton *long before* you started this off topic rant



Captain Scarlet said:


> If developers don't want this to happen they could always keep the module all for themselves.


if you _only_ knew how right that is. public utils are running 3 years+ behind private, then there's the really fun stuff that hasn't even been hinted at publicly

*roots around & fires up a copy of quake that was ported a few years back. wonders what TiVo inc would pay for an onscreen Everquest client or the ability to uniquely customize commercials to the person on the couch during each playback


----------



## Captain Scarlet

RC3105 said:


> or get tired of harassment from ungrateful fools that're rude when a dev doesn't drop everything to fix their particular problem
> 
> many of the truly great (the elder gods if you will) have been so annoyed as to drop out of sight & delete the majority of their posts


Whereas a salesman would see an ignorant yet demanding customer as a potential business opportunity.

This only seems to prove that the temperament of a typical developer is probably more artistic than commercial. Whereas someone more commercially minded, like Blindlemon, is prepared to deal with the fact that the majority of the population are idle numbskulls.


----------



## the_hut

Developers aren't trying to "sell" anything to anyone.

However, at least you got the "ignorant" bit right.


----------



## RC3105

Captain Scarlet said:


> Whereas a salesman would see an ignorant yet demanding customer as a potential business opportunity.


while folks here were signing a petition for hmo on dtivo from tivo/dtv (good luck with that) and wishing for a way to access hdtivo's we passed the hat & raised some serious $$$ to motivate elders to share solutions (google for "4.x on rid" or killhdinitrd)

it's just too funny that you would suggest something like that to the guy that _organized_ those bounty projects last summer 

how's that saying go... "those who fail to learn history are doomed to repeat it"


----------



## GarySargent

Can we please draw a line on this bickering now?

If it wasn't for the fact that this thread is supposed to be a help thread for a TiVoWeb module I would have closed it already.

I think enough has been said by both sides now.


----------



## mrtickle

Quite. The last post with the link to my small fix is here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3086727&&#post3086727


----------



## tartan_haggis

The IP address needs to be changed to 81.201.128.246


----------



## lcsneil

Just got back from holiday and tried using the Digiguide compare and get the following:-

Settings
Day	Channel	Time	Duration	Tribune title	Digiguide title	Time	Duration	Match

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguide '/' ''
can't read "dlsval": no such variable
while executing
"if {$dlsval == 0} {
if {$month == 10 && $dom < 25} {
set dlsval 1
} elseif {$month == 10 && $dom >= 25 && $dow == 0 && $hour < 2} {
set ..."
(procedure "digiguide_time_correction" line 23)
invoked from within
"digiguide_time_correction $dt"
(procedure "get_digiguide_data_dg" line 10)
invoked from within
"get_digiguide_data_dg $date $starttime $channel"
(procedure "get_digiguide_data" line 8)
invoked from within
"get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 54)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Tried restarting Tivoweb (which caused Tivo to reboot) and restarted Digiguide.

Still get the same problem. 

(Ok I worked out that it's to do with the day light saving but that doesnt help afaic)

Neil


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Sorry to hear of your problems but I think you vindicate my decision to get a refund on my Digiguide web edition subscription and remove this module from my Tivoweb.

It would seem that as with DailyMail Jazz this module requires a level of maintenance effort that is quite disproportionate to the benefits.

Kind of the opposite of Endpad really where there are big benefits and no maintenance overhead.


----------



## lcsneil

Totally disagree to be honest. This is the first time I have had this problem and as far as Dailymail is concerned it's been working very reliably for me since I first installed it. 

(apart from some changes I have made to email servers etc)

Anyway Digiguide is worth the £8.99 anyway IMHO (having been a customer since Mar 2000).

Neil


----------



## mrtickle

I can't speak for the Web edition, have never used it and would never pay separately for it. However using the web server that's now built into the stand-alone PC version of Digiguide, I've found this module works very well.

Captain Scarlet, you were asked by a moderator to stop bickering just a few posts ago up this thread!


----------



## lcsneil

mrtickle said:


> I can't speak for the Web edition, have never used it and would never pay separately for it. However using the web server that's now built into the stand-alone PC version of Digiguide, I've found this module works very well.


Yep that's what I use as well my own PC client web server (for info)

Neil


----------



## lcsneil

Now I can't explain this but problem seems to have been cured by Telnetting in and typing

set $dlsval == 1

at the prompt. This also survives a reload of Tivo web and (I think) a reboot of the tivo.

Neil


----------



## cwaring

YES!  _Another_ Module installed and working. I even sorted-out a little problem without resorting to posting here. Okay, it was only something trivial but I'm still rather pleased with myself 

One slight glitch, though, which I _don't _ (yes) know how to fix 



Code:


Unable to map Digiguide channel

Only getting this on one channel; LivingTV+1. Might it be that the CALLSIGNS are different?


----------



## cwaring

As you can see, I'm still having the same problem - 'Unable to map channel... - but also, on this occasion, why is "the 4400" a 0% match? Looks 100% to me!


----------



## kitschcamp

"The" is an ignored word, isn't it?


----------



## mrtickle

cwaring said:


> As you can see, I'm still having the same problem - 'Unable to map channel...


Ok this one first. Every time a new channel launches and is added to TiVo's lineup (and you add it to Channels I Receive) and/or Digiguide's lineup, you need to check the names.

There is a file, chan_map.txt, which maps between TiVo's callsigns and Digiguide's channel names. You have to edit your own copy (either in joe on the tivo, or ftp it to your PC, edit and ftp it back).

This post from today, should have given you a clue surely 

Make a mental note, each time you add a new channel to tivo:
1. Full restart of tivoweb
2. edit chan_map.txt file.

HTH!



> - but also, on this occasion, why is "the 4400" a 0% match? Looks 100% to me!


I added "Unable to map channel" warnings as a quick hack, because before that the programmes on unmapped channels were skipped. No guarantees as to its effectiveness, and the fact that the problem programme is the first one after a unmapped channel is suspicious to me.

Fix all your channel mappings, and then try it again.


----------



## mrtickle

kitschcamp said:


> "The" is an ignored word, isn't it?


Just checked the code - yes, "the" is an ignored word, and digits are stripped out too. Leaving nothing, which is why there is no match score between the two titles


----------



## cwaring

Okay, thanks. All noted and sorted. Just one small glitch. Still having problems with LivingTV not being mapped. I assume this is because the name isn't correct. However, when I correct it to what I think is right, the channel disappears completely 

To clarify:

The current entries are:



Code:


Living                                   == LIVING
Living Plus 1                            == LIVING1
Living Plus 1 Hour                       == LIVING1

However, Digiguide lists this channels as 'LIVINGtv' and 'LIVINGtv Plus 1" but when I try to put that in the channel list, as above, no listings at all for the channel appear in the comparison list.


----------



## lcsneil

cwaring said:


> Okay, thanks. All noted and sorted. Just one small glitch. Still having problems with LivingTV not being mapped. I assume this is because the name isn't correct. However, when I correct it to what I think is right, the channel disappears completely
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> The current entries are:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Living                                   == LIVING
> Living Plus 1                            == LIVING1
> Living Plus 1 Hour                       == LIVING1
> 
> However, Digiguide lists this channels as 'LIVINGtv' and 'LIVINGtv Plus 1" but when I try to put that in the channel list, as above, no listings at all for the channel appear in the comparison list.


If you are still using the copy that I sent you Living TV (correct mapping) is in fact the last mapping in the chart.

However, there are also mappings for 


Code:


Living                                   == LIVING
Living Plus 1                            == LIVING1
Living Plus 1 Hour                       == LIVING1

higher up in the text (which I guess I should have been removed but was feeling lazy). Could be that if you correct the first versions you end up with the same mapping in twice.

Check the last few lines of chan_map.txt - unless you have added much more or re-arranged them they should read



Code:


ITV News Channel Digital Satellite       == ITVNEWS
S4C Digital                              == S4CD
TVX: The Fantasy Channel Digital         == TVX
ITV3                                     == ITVTHREE
LIVINGTV                                 == LIVING
BBC 2 London                             == BBC2LDN
Livingtv Plus 1                          == LIVING1
Livingtv Plus 1 Hour                     == LIVING1
more4					 == MORE4

Certainly works for me here!

Neil


----------



## gadgetgaz

I have managed to get this guide checking module to (semi) work but I have some strange entries from some of the digiguide entries. What do you think might be causing this please?

Sorry about the poor formatting but you can see that some of the program titles are just zeros and the program length is minus millions of minutes! Some work just fine though.



> Tue BBC2 11:40 50 mins Timewatch 0 00:00 -18937440 mins 0
> Tue UKHSTY 13:30 30 mins Fred Dibnah's Age of Steam 0 00:00 -18937440 mins 0
> Tue ITV1YOR 16:30 30 mins Help! I'm A Teenage Outlaw 0 00:00 -18937440 mins 0
> Tue UKHSTY 17:00 30 mins Fred Dibnah's Industrial Age 0 00:00 -18937440 mins 0
> Tue ITV1YOR 19:00 30 mins Emmerdale Emmerdale 19:00 30 mins 100
> Tue BBC1NTH 19:30 30 mins EastEnders EastEnders 19:30 30 mins 100
> Tue BBC2 20:00 60 mins Rick Stein's Cabin Fever Rick Stein's Cabin Fever 20:00 60 mins 100
> Tue FIVE 23:00 55 mins Law & Order Law and Order 23:00 55 mins 80
> Wed E4P1 00:15 65 mins Shameless 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed E4P1 03:45 45 mins Avid Merrion's XXXMas Special 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed FTN 04:35 25 mins Child Snatchers 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed UKBRID 07:00 30 mins Garden Rivals 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed BBC2 08:00 30 mins X-periMENTAL 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed CBBC 08:30 10 mins Mona the Vampire 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed UKHSTY 10:00 60 mins Inventions That Changed the World 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed TMF 11:00 60 mins Ultimate 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed UKHSTY 13:00 30 mins Fred Dibnah's Industrial Age 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed CBBC 14:00 120 mins The Queen's Nose 0 00:00 -18938880 mins 0
> Wed ITV1YOR 19:00 30 mins Emmerdale Emmerdale 19:00 30 mins 100
> Wed ITV1YOR 19:30 30 mins Coronation Street Coronation Street 19:30 30 mins 100
> Wed ITV1YOR 20:00 60 mins The Bill The Bill 20:00 60 mins 100


----------



## dribble

Help !!

I've screwed up my chan_map.txt! (The joys of MS Notepad!)

Before I have to sit down and type it all out again, I thought that someone on here might be able to help? Has anyone got chan_map.txt suitable with Freeview and TopUpTV ?


Thanks

David.


----------



## KiNeL

I see this thread has been quiet for a while but I've just discovered something which may be glaringly obvious to some but wasn't to me so I though I'd share it.

I have both the Digiguide Windows Client and Mydigiguide, the latter because at work I am behind a corporate firewall and ever since Digiguide forced me to "upgrade" from my perfectly satisfactory v6.x to v8.x I have been unable to update so I subscribed to Mydigigude as well. The fact that I have thus far failed miserably to get Mydigiguide working on my TiVo's is a story for another time so back to Digiguide Client.

Luckily Digiguide Client works as a standalone programme so I had my wife update the listings on my home PC then zip and email the whole Digiguide folder to me at work which then extracted to a USB flash drive. All great stuff, not a good as being able to update independently but a workable arrangement all the same.

My main TiVo works via DynDns and I discovered, much to my delight, that by substituting my DynDns URL for the IP in tivo-record.vbs I could use "record this program with TiVo", from my corporate PC.

As I said, probably totally obvious but often the obvious is the easiest to miss....!


----------



## RichardJH

Raising an old thread I know but with digiguide PC version running as a server on my PC I can view it from afar either as a web page or PDA does this make it possible to have the module look at that data and make the comparisons.


----------



## sanderton

RichardJH said:


> Raising an old thread I know but with digiguide PC version running as a server on my PC I can view it from afar either as a web page or PDA does this make it possible to have the module look at that data and make the comparisons.


In theory, yes. You'd need to figure out how to parse the web pages into usable data; that was relatively easy with MyDigiguide as it has an option for a PDA edition whcih is stripped right back to the minimum.


----------



## RichardJH

> You'd need to figure out how to parse the web pages into usable data


Thanks for the reply. I think that may be a bit beyond me.


----------



## Pete77

I just wondered if anyone is still using the Digiguide module successfully as its about the only major Tivoweb module that sounds worth having that I have still never got working on my machine.

The major issues seem to be that Digiguide can unpredictably change the location of their server or the login format which then messes up the operation of the module as far as I could tell?

Anyone care to comment on whether they are still happily running it on a regular basis?


----------



## lcsneil

Yep, used it this morning - although I have the download digiguide version which has a built in web server so I effectively point mine at my own PC

Neil


----------



## Pete77

lcsneil said:


> Yep, used it this morning - although I have the download digiguide version which has a built in web server so I effectively point mine at my own PC
> 
> Neil


How much does that version cost now? Is it an annual sub and/or do you have to pay for the software on top.

Can you suggest a step by step guide to installation as instructions in this thread tend to be a bit erratic and contradictory.


----------



## lcsneil

Pete77 said:


> How much does that version cost now? Is it an annual sub and/or do you have to pay for the software on top.
> 
> Can you suggest a step by step guide to installation as instructions in this thread tend to be a bit erratic and contradictory.


It is £8.99 a year from memory. The software is effectively free. They also have a refer a friend scheme whereby you get an extra month for every friend that you sign up on a referrer link. PM if you want my referrer link as I'm not sure if I am allowed to post it here!

Eeerrr, I think I could do a step by step guide I guess! - It's been a while since I installed it but it wasnt difficult.

Sample screen grab from today (It ignores just digits hence the '24' apparent error and I havent mapped UKStyleGardens as I am lazy 

Neil


----------



## KiNeL

I use the PC based client without problems and wouldn't be without it.

I did have an unsuccessful flirtation with the web based version when Digiguide "forced" an update on me which would no longer work through my company's Proxy server but I subsequently found a workround so went back to the PC client.

I too am too lazy to update my channel text file so have to schedule some recordings manually, no big deal.


----------



## Pete77

OK I am finally just about to try and get the Shanew version of the module working on my Tivo with TivoWeb but can people clarify if the last b shanew version works just as well with the my Digiguide web version of Digiguide as with the PC Windows version for which shanew wrote it and has personal experience of?

Also does chan_map.txt have to be maintained for the MyDigiguide version as well as the Digiguide for Windows software and if so does anyone who receives all Sky pay channels and has kept their chan_map.txt file up to date have a version they can post in this thread? Or can I avoid having to maintain chan_map.txt if I use My Digiguide rather than Digiguide for Windows?

The last chan_map.txt file posted by Shanew seems to date back nearly a couple of years now.  

Any help anyone in particular who is using the MyDigiguide version (which I am more inclined to go with) can provide would be appreciated. Of course if the module actually seems more reliable with the Windows versions of Digiguide I would be prepared to consider trying to use and subscribing to that version instead.

P.S. I see there is another TivoWeb Digiguide module for setting recordings directly from Digiguide's listings. Does that module work only with Digiguide for Windows or with both My Digiguide and Digiguide for Windows?

I look forward to your comments.


----------



## Paul Webster

Pete77 said:


> P.S. I see there is another TivoWeb Digiguide module for setting recordings directly from Digiguide's listings. Does that module work only with Digiguide for Windows or with both My Digiguide and Digiguide for Windows?


If you are referring to mine (DABDig) then it is only for the Windows version - and it works in a different way ... basically it assumes that DigiGuide is running all of the time and it fires the request over to TiVoWeb a few minutes before the show is due (although this timer is configurable and could be a couple of days before).


----------



## Pete77

Well I purchased my MyDigiGuide subscription and installed the module and did a Full Reload of TivoWeb.

I now get the Digiguide option listed in TivoWeb and when I go into it get the Settings section with the MyDigiGuide toggle selected, Your email and Login ID boxes filled out with the correct details. I also have a Password entered, even though its in the right hand part of the box under the Digiguide section. However I don't have an entry for IP Address of PC Running Digiguide or a Port setting. My "Days Ahead to Check" are 7 and the "Filter Out 100% Matches" box is ticked.

When I then click the Digiguide tab all I get is a title bar showing Day, Channel, Time, Duration, Tribune title, Digiguide title, Time, Duration, Match but with a scrolling TivoWeb bar in the bottom right of the screen but absolutely no resulting list of non matching items between Tribune and Digiguide ever appearing. Also even if I detick "Filter Out 100% Matches" I still only get the same title bar but no resulting list of Tribune and Digiguide planned recordings.

Finally after waiting a very long time the following text is displayed:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_digiguide '' ''
> couldn't open socket: connection timed out
> while executing
> "socket 146.101.2.54 80"
> (procedure "get_digiguide_data_mydg" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "get_digiguide_data_mydg $date $starttime $channel"
> (procedure "get_digiguide_data" line 6)
> invoked from within
> "get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel"
> (procedure "::action_digiguide" line 56)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


If I ping www.mydigiguide.com I get a resulting IP address of 89.234.33.37 which disagres with the IP address show in the above error message for Socket.

Does anyone have any suggestions or I am better off asking Digiguide for my money back on MyDiguide and buying Digiguide for Windows instead?


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete - the digiguide module gets it's settings from a digiguide.cfg file which is in the same directory as the digiguide.itcl file. Check that the entries in there agree with your settings. You're right to think that the ip address shown in the error is where the problem is and you need to try to work out where that address is coming from.

FWIW, I'm using MyDigiguide as well, and I didn't have any problems setting it up (although that's not much help). chan_map.txt isn't required for myDigiGuide - the channel mappings are stored in the module itself.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> FWIW, I'm using MyDigiguide as well, and I didn't have any problems setting it up (although that's not much help). chan_map.txt isn't required for myDigiGuide - the channel mappings are stored in the module itself.


Ok Colin many thanks for that but that surely means that the channels listings in digiguide.itcl are therefore pretty out of date and need to be updated in respect of any new channels I watch that are omitted altogether or that have changed names etc since the module was written? shanew doesn't seem to have updated the module in any way for quite a while now. 

So far as the mydigiguide IP address is concerned there is a line in digiguide.itcl that specifies an IP address but of course that may only be used by the element that supports the server in Digiguide for Windows. I did try changing it to the IP address reported if I pinged www.mydigiguide.com but it didn't help and perhaps I was pinging the wrong address in terms of the server used for this data.

However at least I finally scored a massive victory yesterday evening in getting Cron to at long last start sending me my Daily Mail automatically, although I'm still not clear what finally did it after several abortive weeks without success. Either it was adding an & to the end of each line in crontab or it was transferring crontab back to my PC and resaving it with Programmers File Editor in Linux format to eliminate any hidden carriage returns. Or it might have been moving dailymail_jazz.sh (that crontab calls) back to my PC and using Programmers File Editor to resave it in Linux form minus any Carriage Returns. Its most likely to have been crontab as I just used the one in the Planetbuilders website distribution, whereas I created dailymail_jazz.sh with Joe so I don't see how a Carriage Return could have crept into that file.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete,

This is a very old post, but it seems to mention the same IP you are having problems with and the new one (presuming there isn't a new new one  ).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2263210&&#post2263210


----------



## Pete77

Raisltin Majere said:


> Pete,
> 
> This is a very old post, but it seems to mention the same IP you are having problems with and the new one (presuming there isn't a new new one  ).
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2263210&&#post2263210


It seems that the post giving the correct IP address to use is actually a little more recently by tartan haggis in Post 154 of this thread:-



tartan_haggis said:


> The IP address needs to be changed to 81.201.128.246


Now that I have changed my digiguide.cfg file to this IP address my Digiguide module is working correctly, although the Digiguide module can't find the Digiguide channel comparison table lookup reference for programs on either Sky Three (Sky Ch 108) or National Geographic Wild (528).

The only channel of tables in digiguide.itcl is this one:-



> lappend channels {2FMIRL 6348}
> lappend channels {ADULT 99}
> lappend channels {ADVONE 601}
> lappend channels {ANIPLN 512}
> lappend channels {ANIPLN 73}
> lappend channels {ANIPLN1 604}
> lappend channels {ARTSW 583}
> lappend channels {ARYD 577}
> lappend channels {B4UMOV 562}
> lappend channels {BBC1 1}
> lappend channels {BBC1EAST 50236}
> lappend channels {BBC1LDN 50231}
> lappend channels {BBC1NE 50237}
> lappend channels {BBC1NI 203}
> lappend channels {BBC1NI 206}
> lappend channels {BBC1NTH 50235}
> lappend channels {BBC1NW 50238}
> lappend channels {BBC1SCO 202}
> lappend channels {BBC1SE 50240}
> lappend channels {BBC1STH 50234}
> lappend channels {BBC1SW 50239}
> lappend channels {BBC1WAL 201}
> lappend channels {BBC1WEST 50233}
> lappend channels {BBC1WSM 50232}
> lappend channels {BBC1XTR 666}
> lappend channels {BBC2 2}
> lappend channels {BBC24 20}
> lappend channels {BBC2NID 633}
> lappend channels {BBC2SC 205}
> lappend channels {BBC2SCD 634}
> lappend channels {BBC2WAL 204}
> lappend channels {BBC2WD 635}
> lappend channels {BBC3 74}
> lappend channels {BBC4 88}
> lappend channels {BBC5LX 640}
> lappend channels {BBC6 645}
> lappend channels {BBCASIA 5946}
> lappend channels {BBCPARL 21}
> lappend channels {BBCR1 502}
> lappend channels {BBCR2 503}
> lappend channels {BBCR3 504}
> lappend channels {BBCR4FM 505}
> lappend channels {BBCR4LW 646}
> lappend channels {BBCR5L 506}
> lappend channels {BBCR7 5944}
> lappend channels {BBCRSC 552}
> lappend channels {BBCRUL 554}
> lappend channels {BBCRWL 553}
> lappend channels {BBCWS 549}
> lappend channels {BBCYMRU 50222}
> lappend channels {BIDUP 612}
> lappend channels {BIOG 582}
> lappend channels {BLOOMUK 121}
> lappend channels {BOOMRG 547}
> lappend channels {BOX 541}
> lappend channels {BRATRO 511}
> lappend channels {BRAVOD 75}
> lappend channels {BRAVOD1 6448}
> lappend channels {C4 4}
> lappend channels {CAPFM 507}
> lappend channels {CBBC 638}
> lappend channels {CBEEB 639}
> lappend channels {CHALL 10}
> lappend channels {CLASSFM 501}
> lappend channels {CNBCEU 521}
> lappend channels {CNNEU 548}
> lappend channels {COMM 6264}
> lappend channels {CRTOON 7}
> lappend channels {CRTOON1 608}
> lappend channels {DCI 11}
> lappend channels {DHEALTH 564}
> lappend channels {DHL 13}
> lappend channels {DHL1 605}
> lappend channels {DHLDSC 513}
> lappend channels {DISC1 31}
> lappend channels {DISCOV 12}
> lappend channels {DISNEY 67}
> lappend channels {DISNEY1 580}
> lappend channels {DISPLY 643}
> lappend channels {DISSCI 14}
> lappend channels {DKIDS 536}
> lappend channels {DTRAV 15}
> lappend channels {DWINGS 126}
> lappend channels {E4 587}
> lappend channels {E4P1 50224}
> lappend channels {ETVINT 50230}
> lappend channels {EURGB 519}
> lappend channels {EURNEWS 570}
> lappend channels {EUSPNEWS 614}
> lappend channels {EXTREME 630}
> lappend channels {FASHTV 632}
> lappend channels {FILM41 598}
> lappend channels {FILM4W 50223}
> lappend channels {FILMFOUR 100}
> lappend channels {FIVE 5}
> lappend channels {FLAUNT 50226}
> lappend channels {FTN 6195}
> lappend channels {FXKID1 609}
> lappend channels {FXKIDS 105}
> lappend channels {GMM 107}
> lappend channels {GOD 526}
> lappend channels {GPLUS 82}
> lappend channels {HALLMK 508}
> lappend channels {HEART 647}
> lappend channels {HISTY 72}
> lappend channels {HISTY1 579}
> lappend channels {ITV1ANG 50}
> lappend channels {ITV1BOR 54}
> lappend channels {ITV1CEN 52}
> lappend channels {ITV1GRA 56}
> lappend channels {ITV1LON 3}
> lappend channels {ITV1MER 59}
> lappend channels {ITV1TYN 61}
> lappend channels {ITV1WA 57}
> lappend channels {ITV1WCY 63}
> lappend channels {ITV1WE 78}
> lappend channels {ITV1YOR 64}
> lappend channels {ITV2 32}
> lappend channels {ITVNEWS 565}
> lappend channels {JAZZFM 581}
> lappend channels {KISS 6263}
> lappend channels {KRANG 606}
> lappend channels {LIVING 19}
> lappend channels {LIVING1 6033}
> lappend channels {LYRIC 6349}
> lappend channels {MOTORS 6351}
> lappend channels {MTVBSE 119}
> lappend channels {MTVDANCE 597}
> lappend channels {MTVHITS 118}
> lappend channels {MTVUK 115}
> lappend channels {MTVUK2 117}
> lappend channels {MUTV 122}
> lappend channels {NASN 6346}
> lappend channels {NATG1 607}
> lappend channels {NATGEO 79}
> lappend channels {NICK 110}
> lappend channels {NICKJR 112}
> lappend channels {NICKRPLY 113}
> lappend channels {NICTOON 654}
> lappend channels {ONEWORD 602}
> lappend channels {PARCOM 83}
> lappend channels {PARCOM2 50229}
> lappend channels {PCNE 528}
> lappend channels {PERF 527}
> lappend channels {PLYBOY 89}
> lappend channels {PREMPLUS 611}
> lappend channels {QVCUK 529}
> lappend channels {RACES 653}
> lappend channels {RADGAE 6352}
> lappend channels {REALITY 5910}
> lappend channels {RTE1 300}
> lappend channels {RTE2 301}
> lappend channels {RTERAD 6347}
> lappend channels {S4C 85}
> lappend channels {S4C2 50241}
> lappend channels {S4CD 87}
> lappend channels {SCIEU 35}
> lappend channels {SCNSHP 572}
> lappend channels {SCUZZ 50227}
> lappend channels {SET 560}
> lappend channels {SKY1MIX 6156}
> lappend channels {SKYCN2 102}
> lappend channels {SKYM1 90}
> lappend channels {SKYM2 95}
> lappend channels {SKYM3 91}
> lappend channels {SKYM4 96}
> lappend channels {SKYM5 92}
> lappend channels {SKYM6 97}
> lappend channels {SKYM7 93}
> lappend channels {SKYM8 114}
> lappend channels {SKYM9 98}
> lappend channels {SKYNEWS 70}
> lappend channels {SKYONE 65}
> lappend channels {SKYSP1 43}
> lappend channels {SKYSP2 44}
> lappend channels {SKYSP3 45}
> lappend channels {SKYSPN 530}
> lappend channels {SKYSPX 590}
> lappend channels {SKYTRVD 71}
> lappend channels {SMASH 6262}
> lappend channels {STARNEWS 631}
> lappend channels {STARPLUS 628}
> lappend channels {STRAVX 6280}
> lappend channels {TCMUK 24}
> lappend channels {THEAMP 50225}
> lappend channels {THEHITS 6260}
> lappend channels {TLKSPT 550}
> lappend channels {TMF 6261}
> lappend channels {TOONAM 5894}
> lappend channels {TOONDIS 642}
> lappend channels {TRAVDLS 584}
> lappend channels {TRAVEL 103}
> lappend channels {TRBLE 25}
> lappend channels {TRBLRE 50228}
> lappend channels {TV5EU 568}
> lappend channels {TVTRAV 532}
> lappend channels {TVTRAVX 615}
> lappend channels {TVX 16}
> lappend channels {TVXA 517}
> lappend channels {UKBRID 6194}
> lappend channels {UKDRMA 26}
> lappend channels {UKFOOD 629}
> lappend channels {UKGLD 18}
> lappend channels {UKGLD1 662}
> lappend channels {UKGLD2 27}
> lappend channels {UKHRZ 28}
> lappend channels {UKHRZ1 603}
> lappend channels {UKHSTY 5945}
> lappend channels {UKST1 644}
> lappend channels {UKSTY 30}
> lappend channels {VH1CLS 120}
> lappend channels {VH1UK 116}
> lappend channels {VIRGIN 500}
> lappend channels {XFM 648}
> lappend channels {ZEE 533}


So I imagine I just need to find out the equivalent Digiguide references for any missing channels although I'm not sure offhand where I find the Digiguide short channel names. No doubt this will become clear if I trawl back through the thread?


----------



## Pete77

Having read through the whole 4 pages of this thread (ok having skim read all 4 pages to be accurate) and having looked at the above channel list from the digiguide.itcl module I'm no further forward with finding the channel name and number abbreviations that I need to set up for the missing channels that did not exist when this digiguide module was completed.

Both the channel number and the channel name abbreviations seem to be specific to mydigiguide's database but on the user interface for mydigiguide no channel number is show against a channel. All the end user is shown is the channel name.

What am I missing that no doubt is abundantly obvious but that I haven't yet spotted?


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete - so far, I've only had to change the 'callsign' of Paramount Comedy in this list (PARCOM -> PCOM1) and ITV (ITVMER -> ITVSTH). That's because TiVo uses a slightly different callsign than it did when the module was written.

The channel 'numbers' you can work it out by looking at the URL of a channel's listing when browsing what's on. For example, BBC1 for me is:


Code:


http://www.mydigiguide.com/dgx/wbl.dll?h=1&a=2&ch=50234

The ch=50234 gives the ID. Lo and behold, BBC1STH on the list is 50234.

Obviously, after changing this mapping you need to quick reload TiVoWeb to reload the digiguide.itcl file.


----------



## ColinYounger

Just to demonstrate the point Sky Three shows ID 50468, so you just need to find out what the TiVo callsign is for that channel.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Having read through the whole 4 pages of this thread (ok having skim read all 4 pages to be accurate) and having looked at the above channel list from the digiguide.itcl module I'm no further forward with finding the channel name and number abbreviations that I need to set up for the missing channels that did not exist when this digiguide module was completed.
> 
> Both the channel number and the channel name abbreviations seem to be specific to mydigiguide's database but on the user interface for mydigiguide no channel number is show against a channel. All the end user is shown is the channel name.
> 
> What am I missing that no doubt is abundantly obvious but that I haven't yet spotted?


The text name is the TiVo abbreviation, the number, as Colin points out, is the DigiGuide channel number.


----------



## Pete77

OK after a lot of rather heated frustration at times I have nearly got it sorted out now. Getting hold of the Digiguide channel numbers and mapping them was straight forward enough once I knew what I was looking for.

However I did suffer with some repeated error messages with the module for a while, which I think was down to making just one error on an additional new channel number in digiguide.itcl, and which I had foolishly added in channel name order rather than all at the end of the channel list. Just that one error on one channel number crashed the whole module repeatedly till it was found and fixed. Its very easy indeed to find yourself putting in the Sky channel number rather than the Digiguide one if you aren't paying attention or double checking yourself all the time.

There were quite a few changes to make with channels as mainstream as ITV3 and ITV4 not in the last version of digiguide.itcl in this thread. The unfortunate part is that due to the way the digiguide.itcl file is formatted in true Linux format you can't add any new channel numbers in Joe if you want to keep them in order as if you do it blanks out the channel line that is already currently there. The only way round this is to copy digiguide.itcl back to your PC and then edit the itcl in something like Programmer's File Editor. Then you need to copy digiguide.itcl back to the Tivoweb modules directory at the end of the process.

My one remaining problem now is that quite a few Digiguide programs seems to have times an hour ahead of their Tribune/Tivo counterparts giving matching errors that should not be there. I thought the most recent version of the digiguide module was meant to handle these time zone difference issues? For instance Carry on Dick on Film4 on Thursday seems to show as starting at its correct time of 7.15pm on Tivo/Tribune but the Tivoweb module seems to think it is starting at 8.15pm on Digiguide. Yet if I visit Digiguide directly the film is shown with the correct 7.15pm starting time. Does anyone know what causes this one hour difference on some programs and what is the cure?


----------



## Pete77

By the way the best IP address to use in both the digiguide.cfg file and in the two relevant lines in the digiguide.itcl file (at the start and in the Socket line) is the one you get returned if you ping www.mygigiguide.com The other one listed in the thread from some time ago doesn't always seem to be available

The IP address I currently get when pinging www.mydigiguide.com is 89.234.33.27


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> The unfortunate part is that due to the way the digiguide.itcl file is formatted in true Linux format you can't add any new channel numbers in Joe if you want to keep them in order as if you do it blanks out the channel line that is already currently there.


??

I think you must have Joe in overtype mode.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> I think you must have Joe in overtype mode.


What takes Joe in and out of overtype mode then? The Insert button doesn't seem to do the trick.

I have used Joe to edit quit a few other.cfg files and don't seem to have had these kinds of overtype issues with those.

Any idea why a whole lot of Digiguide listings are being mismatched with Tivo/Tribune listings as showing an hour earlier than their actual showing times in Digiguide on the MyDigigide website?


----------



## TCM2007

I believe it's CTRL-T T


----------



## ColinYounger

Hmmm. Perhaps there's a digiguide setting for timezones? If I look at


Code:


http://www.mydigiguide.com/dgx/wbl.dll?wu=[b]myid[/b]&h=4&a=302&agu=1&ch=100&dt=45efa660

it shows:


Code:


15:00	 	A Man Called Peter (FILM)
17:20	 	Millions Like Us (FILM)
19:15	 	Carry on Dick (FILM)
21:00	 	Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (FILM)
23:30	 	Ghosts of Mars (FILM)
01:20	 	The Good Thief (FILM)

Which is what the module will show. Looking at the code, it doesn't manipulate the date\time for *myDigiGuide* entries.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete - did you see my reply above? What do you see if you use that URL (replacing the 'myid' bit with your Digiguide ID)


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Pete - did you see my reply above? What do you see if you use that URL (replacing the 'myid' bit with your Digiguide ID)


Colin,

It shows me the following with that URL without even asking for your Username and Password. 



> Thursday 8th March (change...)
> 
> Film4 (change...)
> 
> Show (change). Customise descriptions...
> 23:20 Blackball (FILM)
> 01:05 Mostly Martha (FILM)
> 15:00 A Man Called Peter (FILM)
> 17:20 Millions Like Us (FILM)
> 19:15 Carry on Dick (FILM)
> 21:00 Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (FILM)
> 23:30 Ghosts of Mars (FILM)


There is an option given in Personal and Login Details in MyDigiguide to specify a Program Offset if you live in another country in minutes but specifying 60 only seemed to make matters worse by making Digiguide programs run two hours later compared to Tribune/Tivo. So I tried -60 instead, which it accepted and saved, but running the Digiguide module in TivoWeb after this gives me one mismatch for Life on Mars, which it claims Digiguide thinks is BBC News, and then this error message:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_digiguide '/' ''
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "clock format $dgtime -format %H:%M"
> (procedure "::action_digiguide" line 66)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## ColinYounger

OK, time to get technical. You need to do this on your PC, as using Joe will be too dangerous, IMO.

First, BACK UP digiguide.itcl, in case of fat finger syndrome.

Transfer back to your PC and open digiguide.itcl. Search for


Code:


proc get_digiguide_data_mydg

Scroll down a bit to find this section of code:


Code:


	# parse out the start time and title
	foreach item $html {
		
		regexp {([0-9][0-9]):([0-9][0-9])} $item start hours mins
		regexp {([0-9])([0-9])} $hours junk first second

After this INSERT


 Code:


		#DEBUG
		set DebugFile [open "/var/log/digiguide.log" a]
		puts $DebugFile "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-Programme item: >>$item<<"
		close $DebugFile
		#END-DEBUG

It should now look like this:


Code:


	# parse out the start time and title
	foreach item $html {
		
		regexp {([0-9][0-9]):([0-9][0-9])} $item start hours mins
		regexp {([0-9])([0-9])} $hours junk first second

		#DEBUG
		set DebugFile [open "/var/log/digiguide.log" a]
		puts $DebugFile "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-Programme item: >>$item<<"
		close $DebugFile
		#END-DEBUG
		
		if {$first == 0} {

Save back to the TiVo, and quick restart TiVoWeb. Run digiguide.

In TivoWeb, when you look at the logs you'll see a digiguide.log which will have all kinds of wierdness in it. Look for your Carry on Dick (note that spaces will be replaced in the program title with 'qq'). Post that line here.

If anything goes wrong, copy your backup file back.


----------



## Pete77

I'm just trying to get this module working again here (I have already updated it for the changed www.mydigiguide.com IP address) so I wondered if anyone had a copy of it updated for the all recent new Sky channel identifiers and/or any channel identifier changes on existing channels?

If anyone is still managing to use the module successfully then I presume they must have updated all of this data in their copy of digiguide.itcl? If so it it would be really helpful to post a copy of the updated module with the updated channel information in this thread for the benefit of other module users.

Many thanks in advance to anyone who can help here.


----------



## Pete77

I have now updated the channel list in digiguide.itcl for any new Sky Freesat channels that also have EPG data on Tivo (not that many in reality) and the occasional one that has a new Tivo channel ID (BBC News springs to mind).

However when I run the module I get the following error message:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_digiguide '' ''
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "clock format $dgtime -format %H:%M"
> (procedure "::action_digiguide" line 66)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here-


Does anyone have any suggestions as to what may be going wrong here?


----------



## Pete77

So is anyone still using this module with the web version of Digiguide (www.mydigiguide.com) successfully?

From the deafening silence it seems like you may all have headed off to Sky HD, Freesat HD etc, etc, etc?


----------



## TCM2007

Sorry Pete, ancient history. The error message is that the variable dgtime is not being populated properly, but I can't remember what that variable is. You'd have to look at the code and see if you can work it out.


----------



## Pete77

Well I wasted a lot of time messing around with this but it doesn't seem to be compatible with the current format of www.mydigiguide.com Something of a pity as due to a clerical error I now appear to have a Lifetime subscription without further charge to www.mydigiguide.com

On the other hand I am keen to be able to set recordings for channels not covered by the Tivo (particularly Worlds Movies) but covered by Digiguide and I believe this can only be done using Digiguide For Windows?

Can any of you still using this module successfully with Digiguide For Windows (including setting one click recording with the other Digiguide module as well as this data comparison module) please can confirm that this is the case.


----------



## RichardJH

I use the Windows version of DigiGuide to set recordings all the time. Not sure who on the forum helped but I now have the ability to set a recording and if there is a clash on my primary Tivo the module will offer me the option to record on Tivo 2


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Not sure who on the forum helped but I now have the ability to set a recording and if there is a clash on my primary Tivo the module will offer me the option to record on Tivo 2


Does that second Tivo have to be subbed or is it all done using the network, Tivoweb and Manual Recording?


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> Does that second Tivo have to be subbed or is it all done using the network, Tivoweb and Manual Recording?


Both my Tivos are lifetime and networked via cachecards.
Not to sure what you mean about about the manual recording bit.

All my setting up and help came from this thread :-
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=144032&highlight=digiguide


----------



## Rob Randall

Pete77 - I've been having a bit of a tinker with this module using the mydigiguide on-line trial. I think I've found the problem (other than having to change the IP address used to 89.234.33.27). The formatting on the www.mydigiguide.com website is still compatible with this module but the URL required to access it seems to have changed.

If you look for this line in digiguide.itcl


Code:


puts $web "GET /dgx/wbl.dll?wu=$digiguideid&h=4&a=302&agu=18&ch=$channel&dt=$hexdate HTTP/1.0"

and change it to


Code:


puts $web "GET /tv-guide/tv.dll?wu=$digiguideid&h=4&a=302&agu=18&ch=$channel&dt=$hexdate HTTP/1.0"

it seems to work 

Give it a go and let me know if it works for you.

Also, can you post or PM me your modified init_chanlist procedure as I don't want to re-invent the wheel when I know you have already done that bit for freesat? Maybe we can get a working, updated version added to this thread to keep the module alive for other users


----------



## Pete77

Rob Randall said:


> If you look for this line in digiguide.itcl
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> puts $web "GET /dgx/wbl.dll?wu=$digiguideid&h=4&a=302&agu=18&ch=$channel&dt=$hexdate HTTP/1.0"
> 
> and change it to
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> puts $web "GET /tv-guide/tv.dll?wu=$digiguideid&h=4&a=302&agu=18&ch=$channel&dt=$hexdate HTTP/1.0"
> 
> it seems to work


Unfortunately I'm finding v03 generally uncooperative as it now just won't appear in the Tivoweb menus no matter how much I reboot the Tivo or reload Tivoweb etc.

I made your modifications to a copy of digiguide.itcl v01 with up to date Feesat channel listings and it loads in Tivoweb but I still get the following error message when I run the module:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_digiguide '/' ''
> invalid command name "89.234.33.27"
> while executing
> "89.234.33.27"
> (procedure "get_digiguide_data" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel"
> (procedure "::action_digiguide" line 38)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## Pete77

Here is an up to date set of listings in terms of www.mydigiguide.com channel codes for the Freesat channels I both tend to watch and make recordings from:-



> lappend channels {ALJAZIN 50610}
> lappend channels {NGWILD 601}
> lappend channels {ANIPLN 524}
> lappend channels {ANIPLN1 525}
> lappend channels {ARTSW 583}
> lappend channels {ARYD 577}
> lappend channels {BBC1LDN 50231}
> lappend channels {BBCNEWS 20}
> lappend channels {BBC2 50251}
> lappend channels {BBC3 74}
> lappend channels {BBC4 88}
> lappend channels {BBCPARL 21}
> lappend channels {BLOOMUK 121}
> lappend channels {BOOMRG 547}
> lappend channels {C4 4}
> lappend channels {C4P1 50592}
> lappend channels {DISCOV 12}
> lappend channels {DISNEY 67}
> lappend channels {E4 587}
> lappend channels {E4P1 50224}
> lappend channels {EURGB 519}
> lappend channels {EURSPT2 614}
> lappend channels {EURNEWS 570}
> lappend channels {EUSPNEWS 614}
> lappend channels {MOTORS 6351}
> lappend channels {FASHTV 632}
> lappend channels {FILM24 50644}
> lappend channels {FILM4 100}
> lappend channels {FILM41 598}
> lappend channels {FIVE 5}
> lappend channels {FIVEUSA 50543}
> lappend channels {FIVEUP1 50599}
> lappend channels {FIVER 50544}
> lappend channels {FIVERP1 50600}
> lappend channels {HORROR 50277}
> lappend channels {HORROR1 50660}
> lappend channels {ITV1LON 3}
> lappend channels {ITV2 32}
> lappend channels {ITV3 50283}
> lappend channels {ITV3P1 50552}
> lappend channels {ITV4 50470}
> lappend channels {ITV4P1 50869}
> lappend channels {ITV2P1 50551}
> lappend channels {MM 107}
> lappend channels {MORE4 50459}
> lappend channels {MORE4P1 50460}
> lappend channels {MOTORS 6351}
> lappend channels {REAL1 50352}
> lappend channels {REALITY 5910}
> lappend channels {SKYNEWS 70}
> lappend channels {SKYONE 65}
> lappend channels {SKY3 50468}
> lappend channels {THRILL 50542}
> lappend channels {TRAVEL 103}
> lappend channels {TRAVP1 50354
> lappend channels {TRAV2EU 50646}}
> lappend channels {TRUEMOV 50446}
> lappend channels {TRUMOV2 50509}


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Unfortunately I'm finding v03 generally uncooperative as it now just won't appear in the Tivoweb menus no matter how much I reboot the Tivo or reload Tivoweb etc.


Re-install it and launch TW in console mode - you should then see the error message relating to why it won't load.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> lappend channels {TRAV2EU 50646*}}*


Well that double close bracket is why it won't load - should be a single one.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Well that double close bracket is why it won't load - should be a single one.


Actually I had already corrected that double bracket in my v03 copy of the module but I hadn't spotted the missing bracket after {TRAVP1 50354

The MyDigiguide based version of this data compare module now works again along with the other updated *puts $web "GET* statement helpfully given in the previous post by Rob Randall.:up:

However I'm not completely sure how useful some of the information given by the working module really is. I think the Sky World News anomalies are possibly accounted for by my having used mikerr's Add Titles function in SortNP and the titles for Manual recordings then not being properly restored to their original state in SortNP (the Digiguide module obviously doesn't work properly when each program title also has episode data in it) when the Remove Titles function is used. Or is it just that this is a Manual Recording that is the issue? I only have this Manual Recording to start up the Sky box from Standby after the once a day reboot of my Tivo on a power switch just before this recording occurs. This Manual Recording probably isn't really necessary?

Also what is the cause of the large value "Duration" error for the first two items in the list? It seems to occur when the Digiguide program title is reported as being 0 by the module. Hence it is probably the result of a divide by zero error condition?


> Day	Channel	Time Duration	Tribune title	Digiguide title	Time Duration Match
> 
> Tue	BBC1LDN	01:00 5 mins	Weatherview	0 00:00 *-20600640 mins* 0
> Tue	SKYNEWS	05:25 2 mins	Sky World News	0 00:00 *-20600640 mins* 0
> Wed	BBC1LDN	01:45 5 mins	Weatherview	The Victorians 01:05 60 mins	0
> Wed	SKYNEWS	05:25 2 mins	Sky World News	Sky World News 05:00 30 mins	0
> Thu	TRAVEL	00:00 30 mins	Travel Oz	Destination Art 00:00 30 mins	0
> Thu	BBC1LDN	01:25 5 mins	Weatherview	The One and Only	00:15 90 mins 0
> Thu	SKYNEWS	05:25 2 mins	Sky World News	Sky World News	05:00 30 mins 0
> Thu	BBC1LDN	23:35 45 mins	This Week This Week 23:35 30 mins 0
> Fri	SKYNEWS	05:25 2 mins	Sky World News	Sky World News	05:00 30 mins 0
> Fri	ITV1LON	20:00 30 mins	No Refunds? Tonight	Tonight	20:00 30 mins 50
> Sat	BBC1LDN	01:05 5 mins	Weatherview	Watchdog 00:55 30 mins 0
> Sat	SKYNEWS	05:25 2 mins	News on the Hour: Sky News brings you the la	Sky World News	05:00	30 mins	0
> Sat	BBC4 22:20 85 mins	Robert Capa: In Love and War Robert Capa: In Love and War 22:20 60 mins 0
> Sun	REAL1	00:30 30 mins	Wild & Crazy	Creepy 00:00 60 mins	0
> Sun	BBC1LDN	01:35 5 mins	Weatherview	Horizon 01:10 60 mins	0
> Sun	BBCNEWS	04:30 30 mins	Click Straight Talk 04:30 30 mins	0
> Sun	SKYNEWS	05:25 2 mins	News on the Hour: Sky News brings you the la	News On The Hour	01:00 270 mins	0
> Mon	BBCNEWS	00:30 30 mins	Click Reporters 00:30 30 mins 0
> Mon	SKYNEWS	05:25 2 mins	Sky World News	News On The Hour 01:00	270 mins 0


----------



## Pete77

As a further thought I wonder what it would take to update the Digiguide module for scheduling one click recordings in Tivoweb to also make use of the www.mydigiguide.com website EPG as well as Digiguide For Windows?


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> scheduling one click recordings in Tivoweb to also make use of the www.mydigiguide.com website


Looked into this a long time ago - while possible (anything is possible  ), it just wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Looked into this a long time ago - while possible (anything is possible  ), it just wasn't worth the effort.


It isn't actually that difficult to call up www.mydigiguide.com for World Movies in one browser panel and then have the Tivoweb manual recording module in another panel and transfer the relevant details across from one to the other (including prog name and prog description) if I want to record something on that channel (for some reason I like foreign films with subtitles unlike many people, and I especially hate foreign films that are instead dubbed in to English). Also I have now realised that I can set the film name and description for the manual recording in Tivoweb. I found that Manual recordings that don't say what they actually are in Now Playing were a bit of a pain.

All the other channels I record on any regular basis have Tivo EPG data (I don't record any news or music channels).

I'm impressed that Digiguide has 11 days of data for World Movies today (perhaps they get 14 days of data renewed once a week) whereas the Sky EPG has only 7 days straight. If Digiguide can have 11 days data for World Movies then why can't Tribune get any data at all for this channel?.:down:

Its not as though Digiguide cover all channels on Sky. They just cover all the channels on Sky that their research shows any serious amount of recording is done from. And movies channels are channels that people want to record stuff on, unlike shopping, news and music channels.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Also what is the cause of the large value "Duration" error for the first two items in the list? It seems to occur when the Digiguide program title is reported as being 0 by the module. Hence it is probably the result of a divide by zero error condition?


I think it's not reacting well to the start time of 0 - I suspect it really is 0, ie midnight on Jan 1 1970, henee the large negative duration.


----------



## Pete77

So I have now altered the period to check for in the ITCL and the cfg file to 21 days based on there being up to 21 days of Tivo EPG data and at least up to 14 days of Digiguide data for some channels and possibly more at certain times of the week.

The whole comparison module now seems to be working fine apart from the fact that using mikerr's sornp.tcl to add episode titles to the program name of a series is not very compatible with this module as it then causes lots of mismatches in the To Do list to be reported that would not otherwise be reported as the program names are in fact the same (without the episode made in to part of the title). This is easily cured though by temporarily removing titles in the SortNP interface in Now Playing before running the Digiguide comparison module.

However just before the list of mismatches is reported over a period covering nearly two weeks (the mismatches are genuine and not gibberish) I am then getting an error message as follows from the module:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_digiguide '' ''
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "clock format $dgtime -format %H:%M"
> (procedure "::action_digiguide" line 66)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


If anyone can sched any light on why this error message still occurs when I run the module it would be appreciated although the earlier fix kindly suggested by another forum member does now seem to have got this module working again.:up:

Before anyone suggest it I should add I have tried changing the data period to check for to 7 days in the itcl and cfg file but it has not made these time and date related error messages go away.


----------



## Rob Randall

Not sure why sortnp would have an effect as I thought it only added episode info to items already in Now Playing and didn't touch the ToDo list.

If you can post the modified version you are now using (inc cfg), I'll try to find time to take a look.


----------



## Pete77

Rob Randall said:


> Not sure why sortnp would have an effect as I thought it only added episode info to items already in Now Playing and didn't touch the ToDo list.


My experience of SortNP suggests that it actually changes the Series name to include the program title or an extract from the program description (if there is no title) in all aspects of Tivo data use until such time as one restores normal Series names again. For instance on World Movies the program items of World Movies in consecutive slots has been permanently changed to Click:The Program... by Now Playing and even Removing titles from the series name does not restore the World Movies program description to its former state.



> If you can post the modified version you are now using (inc cfg), I'll try to find time to take a look.


Here it is:-



> #!/tvbin/tivosh
> 
> # digiguide.itcl
> #
> # A TiVoWeb module to compare the week's listings to those on Digiguide
> #
> # By Stuart Anderton (sanderton on tivocommunity.com)
> #
> # Version 0.1 18/11/03
> # Version 0.2 30/01/05 - Modified to work with webserver from client based
> # Digiguide. Requires chan_map.txt for this
> # functionality (also put this in modules directory).
> #
> # Version 0.3 22/02/2005 - (shanew) now works with PC-based Digiguide (8.1 or later) too
> # Version 0.3a 29/03/2005 - (shanew) code to handle UK daylight savings
> # Version 0.3b 26/07/2005 - (mrtickle) added warnings where channels don't match up
> #
> # Configure by changing the variables below, create a settings file and restart:
> 
> proc digiguide_settings {chan env filename} {
> 
> set email "[email protected]"
> set digiguideid "XXXX123"
> set digiguide_ip "89.234.33.27"
> set digiguide_port "80"
> set digiguide_passwd "password1"
> set mydigiguide 1
> set filter "on"
> set days_dg 22
> set submit "Save"
> 
> set days "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 21 22"
> 
> eval $env
> 
> if { $submit == "Save" } {
> set fileID [open $filename w]
> puts $fileID "mydigiguide = $mydigiguide"
> puts $fileID "email = $email"
> puts $fileID "digiguideid = $digiguideid"
> puts $fileID "digiguide_ip = $digiguide_ip"
> puts $fileID "digiguide_port = $digiguide_port"
> puts $fileID "digiguide_passwd = $digiguide_passwd"
> puts $fileID "filter = $filter"
> puts $fileID "days_dg = $days_dg"
> close $fileID
> puts $chan "Your settings have been saved!"
> } elseif { [file exists $filename] } {
> set fileID [open $filename r]
> while {[gets $fileID line] >= 1} {
> if { [regexp {([^ ]*) *= *([^ ]*)} $line match var val] } {
> set $var $val
> }
> }
> close $fileID
> }
> 
> set mydinput [html_form_input radio mydigiguide 1]
> set dinput [html_form_input radio mydigiguide 0]
> 
> if { $mydigiguide == 1 } {
> regsub {>} $mydinput { checked>} mydinput
> } else {
> regsub {>} $dinput { checked>} dinput
> }
> set filterchecked ""
> if { $filter == "on" } {
> set filterchecked "CHECKED"
> }
> 
> puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/digiguide/settings" ""]
> puts $chan [html_table_start "" "" ""]
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [th "COLSPAN=2" "Settings"]]
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [td "$mydinput MyDigiguide"] [td "$dinput Digiguide"]]
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=RIGHT" [td "Your email:"] [td "IP address of PC running Digiguide:"]]
> 
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=RIGHT" [td "Login ID:
> (embedded in the PDA URL after ?wu=)"] [td "Port:
> (in Digiguide->Tools->Customise->Web Service)"]]
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=RIGHT" [td ""] [td "Password:
> (in Digiguide->Tools->Customise->Web Service)"]]
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [td "COLSPAN=2" "[html_form_checkbox filter $filterchecked] Filter out 100% matches"]]
> 
> puts $chan [tr "" [td "ALIGN=RIGHT" "Days ahead to check:"] [td [html_form_select days_dg $days $days $days_dg]]]
> 
> puts $chan [html_table_end]
> 
> puts $chan [html_form_input "submit" "submit" "Save"]
> puts $chan [html_form_end]
> 
> puts $chan [html_link "/digiguide" "Digiguide"]
> 
> puts $chan [html_end]
> 
> }
> 
> proc initvars {filename} {
> global email
> global digiguideid
> global digiguide_ip
> global digiguide_port
> global digiguide_passwd
> global mydigiguide
> global filter
> global days_dg
> 
> set fileID [open $filename r]
> while {[gets $fileID line] >= 1} {
> if { [regexp {([^ ]*) *= *([^ ]*)} $line match var val] } {
> set $var $val
> }
> }
> close $fileID
> 
> }
> 
> set max_http_read_dg 10000
> 
> proc init_chanlist {} {
> global mydigiguide
> 
> if { $mydigiguide } {
> return [init_chanlist_mydg]
> } else {
> return [init_chanlist_dg]
> }
> }
> 
> proc init_chanlist_dg {} {
> 
> global channels
> global digiguide_ip
> global digiguide_port
> global digiguide_passwd
> global source_dir
> global digi_sid
> global max_http_read_dg
> 
> set channels {}
> # Read chan_map.txt file
> if [catch {open "$source_dir/modules/chan_map.txt" r} fileID] {
> # file could not be opened
> return "File: chan_map.txt could not be opened in directory $source_dir/modules"
> } else {
> while {[gets $fileID line] >= 1} {
> set count [regexp {(.*)==(.*)} $line match digiID tivoID]
> if {$count != 1} {
> close $fileID
> # Error in input file
> return "Error in file chan_map.txt: $line"
> } else {
> set digiID [string trim $digiID]
> set tivoID [string trim $tivoID]
> set digiIDupper [string toupper $digiID]
> set digi_chan_map($digiIDupper) $tivoID
> }
> }
> 
> #return "$ret"
> close $fileID
> }
> 
> # First get the sid by passing password
> set web [socket $digiguide_ip $digiguide_port]
> puts $web "GET /dologin?password=$digiguide_passwd HTTP/1.0"
> puts $web "Host: $digiguide_ip"
> puts $web "User-Agent: TiVo"
> puts $web ""
> flush $web
> 
> fconfigure $web -blocking 0
> set count 0
> set html ""
> while { $count < $max_http_read_dg } {
> set block [read $web]
> set html "$html$block"
> incr count 1
> if { [regexp {Content-Length} $html junk] } {
> break
> }
> }
> close $web
> 
> if { [regexp {skin-webdefault\/(.*)\/index} $html junk digi_sid] == 0 } {
> return "Error: Did not receive sid, possibly wrong password
> $html"
> }
> 
> # Now get internal digiguide channel mapping from unknown channel number (999999!)
> set web [socket $digiguide_ip $digiguide_port]
> puts $web "GET /skin-pda/$digi_sid/viewsinglechannellist?ch=999999 HTTP/1.0"
> puts $web "Host: $digiguide_ip"
> puts $web "User-Agent: TiVo"
> puts $web ""
> flush $web
> 
> fconfigure $web -blocking 0
> set html ""
> set count 0
> while { $count < $max_http_read_dg } {
> set block [read $web]
> set html "$html$block"
> incr count 1
> if { [regexp {<\/[hH][tT][mM][lL]>} $html junk] } {
> break
> }
> }
> close $web
> 
> # clean up
> 
> regexp {\<select[^\>]*\>(.*)\<\/select\>} $html junk options
> regsub -all { +} $options {qq} options
> regsub -all {<} $options {\<} options
> regsub -all {>} $options {\>} options
> regsub -all {"} $options {\"} options
> regsub -all {&} $options {\&} options
> regsub -all {(\<\/option\>)(\<option)} $options {\1 \2} options
> 
> foreach item $options {
> regsub -all {qq} $item { } item
> if { [regexp {option value=\"(.*)\"\>(.*)\(} $item junk digi_ch tivo_ch] } {
> set tivo_ch [string trim $tivo_ch]
> set tivo_ch [string toupper $tivo_ch]
> set digi_ch_arr($tivo_ch) $digi_ch
> lappend tivo_chs $tivo_ch
> }
> }
> 
> # Now merge the two arrays
> 
> foreach ch $tivo_chs {
> if { [info exists digi_chan_map($ch)] } {
> lappend channels "$digi_chan_map($ch) $digi_ch_arr($ch)"
> }
> }
> 
> return 0
> 
> }
> 
> proc init_chanlist_mydg {} {
> global channels
> 
> set channels {}
> lappend channels {ALJAZIN 50610}
> lappend channels {NGWILD 601}
> lappend channels {BBC1LDN 50231}
> lappend channels {BBCNEWS 20}
> lappend channels {BBC2 50251}
> lappend channels {BBC3 74}
> lappend channels {BBC4 88}
> lappend channels {BBCPARL 21}
> lappend channels {BLOOMUK 121}
> lappend channels {BOOMRG 547}
> lappend channels {C4 4}
> lappend channels {C4P1 50592}
> lappend channels {DISCOV 12}
> lappend channels {DISNEY 67}
> lappend channels {E4 587}
> lappend channels {E4P1 50224}
> lappend channels {EURGB 519}
> lappend channels {EURSPT2 614}
> lappend channels {EURNEWS 570}
> lappend channels {MOTORS 6351}
> lappend channels {FILM24 50644}
> lappend channels {FILM4 100}
> lappend channels {FILM41 598}
> lappend channels {FIVE 5}
> lappend channels {FIVEUSA 50543}
> lappend channels {FIVEUP1 50599}
> lappend channels {FIVER 50544}
> lappend channels {FIVERP1 50600}
> lappend channels {HORROR 50277}
> lappend channels {HORROR1 50660}
> lappend channels {ITV1LON 3}
> lappend channels {ITV2 32}
> lappend channels {ITV3 50283}
> lappend channels {ITV3P1 50552}
> lappend channels {ITV4 50470}
> lappend channels {ITV4P1 50869}
> lappend channels {ITV2P1 50551}
> lappend channels {MM 107}
> lappend channels {MORE4 50459}
> lappend channels {MORE4P1 50460}
> lappend channels {MOTORS 6351}
> lappend channels {REAL1 50352}
> lappend channels {REALITY 5910}
> lappend channels {SKYONE 65}
> lappend channels {SKYNEWS 70}
> lappend channels {SKY3 50468}
> lappend channels {THRILL 50542}
> lappend channels {TRAVEL 103}
> lappend channels {TRAVP1 50354}
> lappend channels {TRAV2EU 50646}
> lappend channels {TRUEMOV 50446}
> lappend channels {TRUMOV2 50509}
> lappend channels {WLDMOV 50736}
> 
> return 0
> 
> }
> 
> proc compare {string1 string2} {
> 
> set string1 [string toupper $string1]
> set string2 [string toupper $string2]
> while {[regsub {(^| )(THE|IN|A|OF|TO|BE|AT)($| )} $string1 { } string1]} {}
> while {[regsub {(^| )(THE|IN|A|OF|TO|BE|AT)($| )} $string2 { } string2]} {}
> regsub -all { } $string1 {qqq} string1
> regsub -all { } $string2 {qqq} string2
> regsub -all {[^a-zA-Z]} $string1 {} string1
> regsub -all {[^a-zA-Z]} $string2 {} string2
> regsub -all {qqq} $string1 { } string1
> regsub -all {qqq} $string2 { } string2
> set string1 "$string1"
> set string2 "$string2"
> 
> set max [expr [llength $string1] + [llength $string2]]
> if { $max == 0 } {
> return 0
> }
> set matchcount 0
> foreach word $string1 {
> foreach compword $string2 {
> if {$word == $compword} {
> incr matchcount 1
> break
> }
> }
> }
> 
> foreach word $string2 {
> foreach compword $string1 {
> if {$word == $compword} {
> incr matchcount 1
> break
> }
> }
> }
> 
> set matchcountf [format "%f" $matchcount]
> set maxf [format "%f" $max]
> set hitindex [expr ($matchcountf/$maxf) * 100]
> set hitindexf [expr int(*****index)]
> 
> return *****indexf
> 
> }
> 
> proc get_digiguide_data {date starttime channel} {
> 
> global mydigiguide
> 
> if { $mydigiguide } {
> return [get_digiguide_data_mydg $date $starttime $channel]
> } else {
> return [get_digiguide_data_dg $date $starttime $channel]
> }
> 
> }
> 
> proc get_digiguide_data_dg {date starttime channel} {
> 
> global digiguide_ip
> global digiguide_port
> global digi_sid
> global max_http_read_dg
> global tzoffset
> 
> set dt [expr $date + $starttime - $tzoffset]
> 
> #set dt [digiguide_time_correction $dt]
> 
> set web [socket $digiguide_ip $digiguide_port]
> puts $web "GET /skin-web/$digi_sid/programme?ch=$channel&dt=$dt HTTP/1.0"
> puts $web "Host: $digiguide_ip"
> puts $web "User-Agent: TiVo"
> puts $web ""
> flush $web
> 
> fconfigure $web -blocking 0
> set html ""
> set count 0
> while { $count < $max_http_read_dg } {
> set block [read $web]
> set html "$html$block"
> incr count 1
> if { [regexp {<\/[hH][tT][mM][lL]>} $html junk] } {
> break
> }
> if { [regexp {Content-Length:0} $html junk] } {
> set ret ""
> lappend ret 0
> lappend ret "00:00"
> lappend ret "Not yet available"
> lappend ret $date
> return $ret
> }
> }
> close $web
> 
> set junk1 ""
> set junk2 ""
> 
> regexp {
> *<a href.*>(.*)<\/a>.*<\/h2>} $html junk1 episode
> regexp {
> .*([0-9][0-9])[0-9][0-9]) to ([0-9][0-9])[0-9][0-9]).*<\/h4>} $html junk2 s_hour s_min e_hour e_min
> 
> if { $junk1 == "" || $junk2 == "" } {
> return 0
> }
> 
> regsub {^0} $s_hour {} s_hour
> regsub {^0} $s_min {} s_min
> regsub {^0} $e_hour {} e_hour
> regsub {^0} $e_min {} e_min
> set startsecs [expr $s_hour * 3600 + $s_min * 60]
> set endsecs [expr $e_hour * 3600 + $e_min * 60]
> if {[expr $endsecs - $startsecs] < 0} {
> set endsecs [expr $endsecs + $date + 86400]
> } else {
> set endsecs [expr $endsecs + $date]
> }
> 
> set ret ""
> lappend ret $startsecs
> lappend ret "$s_hour:$s_min"
> lappend ret $episode
> lappend ret $endsecs
> 
> return $ret
> 
> }
> 
> proc get_digiguide_data_mydg {date starttime channel} {
> 
> global email
> global digiguideid
> 
> set start {}
> set hours 0
> set mins 0
> set first 0
> set second 0
> set origdate $date
> set episode {}
> set sched {}
> 
> # because Digiguide days run 6am to 6am
> if {$starttime < 21600} {
> set date [expr $date - 86400]
> }
> 
> set hexdate [format "%x" $date]
> 
> set html {}
> set count 0
> 
> while {$html == ""} {
> # get the page of data from Digiguide
> set web [socket 89.234.33.27 80]
> set cookie "WBL=$digiguideid.$email"
> puts $web "GET /tv-guide/tv.dll?wu=$digiguideid&h=4&a=302&agu=18&ch=$channel&dt=$hexdate HTTP/1.0"
> puts $web "Host: www.mydigiguide.com"
> puts $web "Cookie: $cookie"
> puts $web "User-Agent: TiVo"
> puts $web ""
> flush $web
> 
> set html [read $web]
> 
> close $web
> incr count 1
> if {$count == 5} {
> break
> }
> 
> }
> 
> # clean it up
> regsub -all {HTTP.*descriptions} $html {} html
> regsub -all {<} $html {\<} html
> regsub -all {>} $html {\>} html
> regsub -all {"} $html {\"} html
> regsub -all {&} $html {\&} html
> regsub -all { } $html {qq} html
> regsub -all {bgcolor=} $html { a} html
> 
> # parse out the start time and title
> foreach item $html {
> 
> regexp {([0-9][0-9])[0-9][0-9])} $item start hours mins
> regexp {([0-9])([0-9])} $hours junk first second
> 
> if {$first == 0} {
> set hours $second
> } elseif {$first == 1} {
> set hours [expr 10 + $second]
> } elseif {$first == 2} {
> set hours [expr 20 + $second]
> }
> 
> regexp {([0-9])([0-9])} $mins junk first second
> if {$first == 0} {
> set mins $second
> } else {
> set mins [expr $first * 10 + $second]
> }
> 
> set startsecs [expr $hours * 3600 + $mins * 60]
> 
> regexp {(.*)} $item null episode
> regsub -all {qq} $episode { } episode
> 
> if {$start != ""} {
> set line {}
> lappend line $startsecs
> lappend line $start
> lappend line $episode
> lappend sched $line
> }
> }
> 
> set sched [lsort -index 1 $sched]
> 
> # look up the start time
> 
> set count 0
> set result {}
> 
> foreach show $sched {
> 
> set nextstart 0
> 
> #start time matches
> if {$starttime == [lindex $show 0]} {
> 
> if {$count < [expr [llength $sched] -1]} {
> set nextstart [lindex [lindex $sched [expr $count + 1]] 0]
> } else {
> set nextstart [lindex [lindex $sched 0] 0]
> }
> 
> if {$starttime < 21600 && $nextstart >= 21600} {
> set nextstart [lindex [get_digiguide_data [expr $date + 86400] 21600 $channel] 0]
> }
> 
> if {[expr $nextstart - $starttime] < 0} {
> set nextstart [expr $nextstart + $origdate + 86400]
> } else {
> set nextstart [expr $nextstart + $origdate]
> }
> lappend result [lindex $show 0]
> lappend result [lindex $show 1]
> lappend result [lindex $show 2]
> lappend result $nextstart
> return $result
> }
> 
> # no match, thei sis the one which includes the start time
> if {$starttime < [lindex $show 0]} {
> 
> set nextstart [lindex $show 0]
> if {[expr $nextstart - $starttime] < 0} {
> set nextstart [expr $nextstart + $origdate + 86400]
> } else {
> set nextstart [expr $nextstart + $origdate]
> }
> if {$count != 0} {
> lappend result [lindex [lindex $sched [expr $count - 1]] 0]
> lappend result [lindex [lindex $sched [expr $count - 1]] 1]
> lappend result [lindex [lindex $sched [expr $count - 1]] 2]
> lappend result $nextstart
> return $result
> } else {
> lappend result 0
> lappend result 0
> lappend result 0
> lappend result 0
> return $result
> }
> 
> }
> 
> incr count
> 
> }
> 
> return {}
> 
> }
> 
> proc gettodo {} {
> 
> global db
> global tzoffset
> global days_dg
> 
> set path "/Recording/Active"
> set prefix "4"
> 
> ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
> 
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
> set recdate [dbobj $showing get Date]
> set rectime [dbobj $showing get Time]
> 
> if {[expr $recdate * 86400] > [expr ($days_dg * 86400) + [clock seconds]]} {
> return $result
> }
> 
> set showingfsid [dbobj $rec gettarget Showing]
> set station [dbobj $showing get Station]
> set stationfsid [dbobj $station fsid]
> set callsign [dbobj $station get CallSign]
> set program [dbobj $showing get Program]
> set duration [dbobj $showing get Duration]
> set title [strim [dbobj $program get Title]]
> 
> set localtime [expr $recdate * 86400 + $rectime + $tzoffset]
> set localdate [expr int($localtime / 86400)]
> set localstarttime [expr $localtime % 86400]
> 
> set text {}
> lappend text $localdate
> lappend text $localstarttime
> lappend text $callsign
> lappend text $duration
> lappend text $title
> lappend result $text
> 
> }
> 
> return $result
> 
> }
> 
> proc action_digiguide {chan path env} {
> 
> global email
> global digiguideid
> global channels
> global source_dir
> global filter
> set digiguide_cfg "$source_dir/modules/digiguide.cfg"
> puts $chan [html_start "Compare To Do List to Digiguide"]
> 
> if { [regexp {\/settings} $path rubbish] } {
> digiguide_settings $chan $env $digiguide_cfg
> return
> }
> 
> puts $chan [html_link "/digiguide/settings" "Settings"]
> 
> set dgtime 0
> set dgtitle 0
> set nextstart 0
> set dgduration 0
> 
> if { [file exists $digiguide_cfg] } {
> initvars $digiguide_cfg
> } else {
> return
> }
> set ret [init_chanlist]
> if { $ret != 0 } {
> puts $chan [h1 $ret]
> return
> }
> 
> set tdl [gettodo]
> 
> puts $chan [html_table_start "" "" ""]
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [th "Day"] [th "Channel"] [th "Time"] [th "Duration"] [th "Tribune title"] [th "Digiguide title"] [th "Time"] [th "Duration"] [th "Match"]]
> 
> foreach show $tdl {
> 
> set day [lindex $show 0]
> set starttime [lindex $show 1]
> set channel [lindex $show 2]
> set duration "[expr [lindex $show 3] / 60] mins"
> set title [lindex $show 4]
> set weekday [clock format [expr $day * 86400] -format %a]
> set disptime [clock format $starttime -format %H:%M]
> 
> # lookup channel number
> set index [lsearch $channels "$channel*"]
> if {$index != -1 } {
> 
> set digiguidechannel [lindex [lindex $channels $index] 1]
> 
> set digiguide [get_digiguide_data [expr $day * 86400] $starttime $digiguidechannel]
> if { $digiguide == 0 } {
> continue
> }
> 
> set dgtime [lindex $digiguide 0]
> set dgtitle [lindex $digiguide 2]
> set nextstart [lindex $digiguide 3]
> set dgduration "[expr ($nextstart - ($dgtime + ($day * 86400)))/60] mins"
> 
> set dgdisptime [clock format $dgtime -format %H:%M]
> set compindex [compare $dgtitle $title]
> 
> if {$duration != $dgduration} {
> set compindex 0
> }
> 
> if {$starttime != $dgtime} {
> set compindex 0
> }
> 
> set results $weekday
> lappend results $channel
> lappend results $disptime
> lappend results $duration
> lappend results $title
> lappend results $dgtitle
> lappend results $dgdisptime
> lappend results $dgduration
> lappend results $compindex
> 
> if { $filter == "on" && $compindex == 100 } {
> continue
> }
> if { $filter == "off" && $compindex < 100 } {
> set tmpresults ""
> foreach item $results {
> lappend tmpresults "$item"
> }
> set results $tmpresults
> }
> 
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [td [lindex $results 0]] [td [lindex $results 1]] [td [lindex $results 2]] [td [lindex $results 3]] [td [lindex $results 4]] [td [lindex $results 5]] [td [lindex $results 6]] [td [lindex $results 7]] [td [lindex $results 8]] ]
> 
> # puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [td $weekday] [td $channel] [td $disptime] [td $duration] [td $title] [td $dgtitle] [td $dgdisptime] [td $dgduration] [td $compindex]]
> } else {
> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [td "$weekday"] [td "$channel"] [td "$disptime"] [td "$duration"] [td "$title"] [td "colspan=3" "Unable to map Digiguide channel"] [td "0"] ]
> }
> 
> }
> 
> puts -nonewline $chan [html_table_end]
> puts $chan [html_end]
> 
> unset tdl
> unset channels
> 
> }
> 
> register_module "digiguide" "Digiguide" "Check To Do List against Digiguide"*


*

And here is the cfg file




mydigiguide = 1
email = [email protected]
digiguideid = XXXX123
digiguide_ip = 89.234.33.27
digiguide_port = 80
digiguide_passwd = password1
filter = on
days_dg = 22

Click to expand...

*


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> My experience of SortNP suggests that it actually changes the Series name to include the program title or an extract from the program description (if there is no title) in all aspects of Tivo data use until such time as one restores normal Series names again.


Well sortnp doesn't actually go and alter all of them;
Tivo only stores the program title in one place - and all aspects of tivo refer back to that one entry.

Sortnp alters the program/title field, not the series-title field.
The program/title field can vary from episode to episode (but rarely does), 
but the series title stays the same.



pete77 said:


> For instance on World Movies the program items of World Movies in consecutive slots has been permanently changed to Click:The Program...


I did tell you how to fix that in the sortnp thread if you didn't see it:


mikerr said:


> You can fix that through tivoweb
> user interface -> now showing->episode->edit program
> ..and edit the title.


This module could be made to work with sortnp's altered titles by making it refer to "series/title" 
instead of "program (episode)/ title" as it does now

i.e. change the line in digiguide.itcl

set title [strim [dbobj $program get Title]]

to

set series [dbobj $program get Series]
set title [strim [ dbobj $series get Title]]


----------



## Rob Randall

Thanks for the itcl and cfg files Pete77, although a couple of attachments would have been better 

I'll see what I can do with it before my digiguide trial runs out


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> This module could be made to work with sortnp's altered titles by making it refer to "series/title" instead of "program (episode)/ title" as it does now
> 
> i.e. change the line in digiguide.itcl
> 
> set title [strim [dbobj $program get Title]]
> 
> to
> 
> set series [dbobj $program get Series]
> set title [strim [ dbobj $series get Title]]


Thanks mike you are a star.:up:

I suspect that comparing series/title is also likely to result in a lot less incorrect Tribune vs Digiguide program mismatch reports.


----------



## Pete77

Rob Randall said:


> Thanks for the itcl and cfg files Pete77, although a couple of attachments would have been better


A case of being lazy I suppose as I would have had to create copies with the dummy password data and so on and was not immediately familiar with how to upload files to this forum.

Ah I see there is a Manage Attachments button in the forum posting section. That does look quite easy.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> I did tell you how to fix that in the sortnp thread if you didn't see it


I tried the fix but it didn't work. My EPG seems doomed to show all the programs for World Movies on channel 331 as being "Click: The programme...." for ever more unless Tribune starts providing data for World Movies or unless I re-run Guided Setup and reinstall all my hacks...............


----------



## RichardJH

Pete when you make a manual recording do you give the programme a title, name and description from the manual record module in Tivoweb


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete when you make a manual recording do you give the programme a title, name and description from the manual record module in Tivoweb


I do set Manual Recordings for the movies I record on World Movies. In fact I'm also now cutting and pasting in the program description too from Digiguide using the Manual Record module. I often don't get round to watching these films for quite some time so it comes in handy when I do.

I notice that even if I watch these programs live when they are recording on World Movies that the film title and description I have entered are not being shown in the Tivo EPG.


----------



## RichardJH

I don't see how entering a title into the manual recording would ever show up on the EPG either when you press live TV or the right/forward button on the remote whilst watching an in progress recording because those screens show what is in the EPG database. However the ToDo list does show what you put as a title albeit prefixed with "Manual"

I have just done a test recording of a named manual programme on Russia Today channel the EPG still said Sign Off but the programme in the ToDo and Now Playing lists were as I had titled it "TEST PROG" I had also given it an episode title of "a try" and a description of "testing"

Initially this showed on the top of the Now Playing list as Manual: TEST PROG I then added episode titles using Mikerr's SortNP and it added the "a try" as the episode title correctly and sorted A-Z correctly based upon the Title "TEST PROG"

The only oddity is that the Prefix "Manual:" is before it however I believe somewhere in the depths of this forum is a hack to remove the "Manual" prefix automatically added by Tivo to all manual recordings.


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> The only oddity is that the Prefix "Manual:" is before it however I believe somewhere in the depths of this forum is a hack to remove the "Manual" prefix automatically added by Tivo to all manual recordings.


I think that changing the type from Manual can also be done in UI/Now Playing in Tivoweb 1.9.4

What can't be done with Click having made itself the episode description of every time slot of the on screen EPG (when you press Live Tv) of World Movies is to revert the description of the episodes to World Movies. Mike's SortNP seems to have a bug in it that did this at some point but now it can't be rectified short of a complete re-run of Guided Setup or World Movies starting to have real EPG data. Or I suppose Mike coming up with a hack to fix it.


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> What can't be done with Click having made itself the episode description of every time slot of the on screen EPG (when you press Live Tv) of World Movies


Are you saying that this change to the EPG listing is the result of running Mike's SortNP  I can't see how that can be.


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Are you saying that this change to the EPG listing is the result of running Mike's SortNP  I can't see how that can be.


Yes I believe so as the Manual Recording on World Movies on my Tivo at the time it happened was either immediately before or after a recording of Click in the Now Playing list. I think we are discussing all this in the wrong thread though. My fault no doubt at least to some extent.


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> I think we are discussing all this in the wrong thread though. My fault no doubt at least to some extent.


Yes. You may want to start a new thread


----------



## Rob Randall

Pete77, if you're still getting errors on this module try the attached version with your current cfg file. I've added some additional error checking.

The error messages you were seeing were due to data missing on Digiguide (shock horror!) because it was looking up to 22 days ahead.

I've also changed the first column to a date as the Mon,Tue,Wed etc weren't much help when looking forward 3 weeks.

I'll be interested to see how it copes with someone elses ToDo list


----------



## Pete77

These further revisions to the module now seems to work absolutely fine and I no longer get any error messages at all running your latest revised version.

The only small remaining issues I have are as follows:-

1. Would it be possible to add back in a column with the day of the week in addition to the new date column as sometimes knowing what actual day of the week the program is on is handier than having to look at a calender to work this out.

2. There seems to sometimes be a problem with altering the Settings and that change to Settings sticking. For instance if you want to change the setting for "Filter Out 100% matches" and do this from the Settings menu sometimes it doesn't seem to be remembered and only works if you change the settings with the joe editor in both the cfg and itcl files before you next run the module. Although having said that it seemed to work fine just now from the Settings screen in the module. So perhaps it was something I was doing wrong before.

The level of matching between Tribune and Digiguide is now very high indeed at the series level and there seem to be as many errors on Digiguide's side (for instance not considering Click as a separate program on BBC News even though Tribune does make such a distinction) as there are on Tribune's. On the whole there seem to be less serious errors than there were a while ago so I wonder if Tribune's apparent new employee on guide data (who seemed to cause all manner of problems a while back) has finally come up to speed. Alternatively perhaps somebody who was away on sickleave or maternity leave has now returned to the office at Tribune.

Thanks very much indeed Rob for all your hard work in turning this back in to a fully functioning module. Are you thinking of taking a sub to www.mydigiguide.com and using it yourself or did you just enjoy the challenge of finding out what was wrong with the module and getting it working again? Either way thanks very much indeed for all your hard work on this.:up::up::up:


----------



## Rob Randall

Attached is a new version with day and date displayed.

I've seen the settings problem you describe - but I can't make it happen any more, so maybe it's just gone away 

Not sure if I'll sub to mydigiguide, although it doesn't cost much. Depends if I can see the benefits over the free web tv guides that I use such as www.tvguide.co.uk, www.tvtv.co.uk and www.radiotimes.com.

As for why I took on 'fixing' this module - I wanted to have a go mainly for my own satisfaction, but anything that helps keep UK TiVos in use has got to be good


----------



## TCM2007

For some reason I started reading this thread from the start; I'd forgotten this was one of the infamous Captain Scarlet threads. Remember him Pete?


----------



## Pete77

Rob Randall said:


> Attached is a new version with day and date displayed.


That all seems to work fine Rob. Thanks once again for helping out the less TCL literate amongst us in the forum.:up:



> Not sure if I'll sub to mydigiguide, although it doesn't cost much. Depends if I can see the benefits over the free web tv guides that I use such as www.tvguide.co.uk, www.tvtv.co.uk and www.radiotimes.com.


I'm sure nobody would complain about you coming up with a Tivoweb module similar to both this one and the Digiguide Record module that supported one of those free tv guide sources. The Highlights module does of course already access the Radio Times guide and Digiguide (not quite sure how it does the latter but perhaps no sub is needed for the Digiguide Highlights).

I would switch to Digiguide For Windows to be able to set recordings direct from Digiguide but unfortunately the Digiguide For Windows pricing module is now a bit unfriendly to a one year sub and shelling out for a two or three years sub rather irrationally sticks in the craw a little, even though its really a very small amount of money in the great scheme of things. Of course Digiguide have badly distorted the economics in my case by letting my MyDigiguide sub carry on for free last year, even though I didn't renew it. Also MyDigiguide is more flexible than Digiguide For Windows if I'm accessing my Tivo remotely away from home on another PC.



> As for why I took on 'fixing' this module - I wanted to have a go mainly for my own satisfaction, but anything that helps keep UK TiVos in use has got to be good


Your efforts are really appreciated Rob. I'm sure if you did develop a module to do the ToDo list data comparison with the Tivo/Tribune data and to slao set recordings directly using one of the free tv guides then such a module would be very well used by many forum members.


----------



## ColinYounger

TCM2007 said:


> the infamous Captain Scarlet threads. Remember him Pete?


I've said it before, and I'm saying it again: it's quite spooky when you read back through those posts. For example, who said this?


> I doubt that I would ever have managed to upgrade my whole system to two new 250gb drives without wiping out the original recordings in the process


Yup, Captain Scarlet.


----------



## Pete77

This is just to let anyone who is subscribed to this thread and who still uses the Tivoweb Digiguide EPG comparison module know that there is currently a sale on Digiguide For Windows and it is being offered at either £2.99 for one year or £4.99 for two years compared to the usual price of £14.99 for one year and £29.98 for two years. The current sale prices last until the end of January and can be viewed at http://digiguide.tv/products/

I currently use MyDigiguide with the Tivoweb EPG comparison module but noting that there is also a module for Tivoweb that lets you set one click recordings from Digiguide For Windows (this doesn't work with the web based MyDigiguide) I think it may be time for me to consider switching over to using Digiguide For Windows with this Tivoweb Digiguide EPG comparison module and to also install the module that lets me set one click recordings from Digiguide.:up:


----------



## mikerr

Just bought a sub to digiguide with the new offer - thanks.

The new ip for mydigiguide.com is 83.170.96.224

To avoid having to edit the code every time the ip changes, you can now do it directly on the module settings page,
and I've also hyperlinked the titles into tivoweb episode descriptions.

# Version 0.3e 18/01/2011 - (mikerr) can now set ip for mydigiguide.com in settings
- titles now link to episode descriptions
- now includes chan_map.txt !
- can edit chan_map.txt in tivoweb (requires the "install" tivoweb module)


----------



## spitfires

Version 0.3f 5/6/2011
- fixed to work in TWP 2.1
- fixed scraping of Digiguide PC channels which didn't seem to work
- added an option to not display "100" when match = 100 (pretty pointless but _I_ wanted it!)

Edit: as far as I can see the code to extract the channel numbers from digiguide "local server" web page has never worked - at least it didn't for me! (it never extracted any channels). Anyway it does now  Hopefully this won't have messed up the MyDigiguide version - I can't test this since I don't have subscription to MyDigiguide (I only use the PC-based version).


----------



## spitfires

New version of Digiguide.

Installation: unzip and copy the files to the modules sub-directory of your TivoWeb directory.

Tested in tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1

Main changes:
- added option to search a station/day
- moved MyDigiguide array to a disc file (chan_map_mydg.txt)
- permit all numeric titles (e.g. "90210")

.


----------



## spitfires

New version of Digiguide module.

Installation: 
1) unzip and copy the digiguide.itcl to the modules sub-directory of your TivoWeb directory.
2) if you want to use the alternative skin for Digiguide for Windows then copy it to the appropriate Windows directory 
(probably "C:\Program Files\DigiGuide TV Guide\schemes\server skins" )
3) TWP 2.x only: move your digiguide.cfg file into TW's config subdirectory, e.g.


Code:


mv /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/modules/digiguide.cfg /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/config/

Tested in tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1

Main changes:
- now gets a whole day's schedule for Digiguide for Windows rather than just one programme at a time
- added caching of multiple Digiguide for Windows and MyDigiguide pages
- added 'hidden' option to settings (this is necessary if you have chosen to 'hide' programmes or categories in Digiguide)
- don't give option to edit txt files if "install" module not found
- alternative skin for Digiguide for Windows ("tivoweb_dg") (developed by mrtickle)

Comment:
Retrieving pages at speed from Digiguide PC program is not always reliable (due to problems in the Digiguide PC program I believe). It is more reliable to use MyDigiguide; it is also much faster!

.


----------



## mrtickle

Superb stuff. This will really help us cross-check data somewhere else ;-)


----------



## mrtickle

An update. Main changes in version 0.4.3 are:
- timezone checking is now done per programme, not using the TiVoweb static tzoffset (otherwise you can't check next week's programmes (GMT) this week (BST). 
- a display of the mapped channels in case your chan_map has duplicates which you can't spot .
- reduced height for station/day selection form, and previous/next day links.


----------



## cahir982

Can someone please help iv'e tried now for months and months to get my digiguide Acc to work with my tivo's it will work on my first tivo 192.168.xxx.xxx but i cannot get it to search for conflicts on my second tivo 192.168.xxx.xxx i have a TiVo since 2000 but only found out about these sites in July off this year after TiVo stopped the EPG in June


----------



## spitfires

We'll happily help you 



cahir982 said:


> it will work on my first tivo 192.168.xxx.xxx but i cannot get it to search for conflicts on my second tivo 192.168.xxx.xxx


You'll need to provide some background info, e.g.:
1) Are you using Digiguide for Windows or MyDigiguide?
2) If DfW then what version?
3) Which version of the digiguide module?
4) Which version of TivoWeb?

And perhaps most helpfully, what are the symptoms of your problem? 
What are you expecting to happen vs. what actually happens?

p.s. There is no need to obscure a 192.168... address with x's - there is no security risk in telling us the actual addresses (and it will avoid any confusion in the discussion  )


----------



## cahir982

spitfires said:


> We'll happily help you
> 
> You'll need to provide some background info, e.g.:
> 1) Are you using Digiguide for Windows or MyDigiguide?
> 2) If DfW then what version?
> 3) Which version of the digiguide module?
> 4) Which version of TivoWeb?
> 
> And perhaps most helpfully, what are the symptoms of your problem?
> What are you expecting to happen vs. what actually happens?
> 
> p.s. There is no need to obscure a 192.168... address with x's - there is no security risk in telling us the actual addresses (and it will avoid any confusion in the discussion  )


yes i am using Digiguide for Windows on Windows 7 ultiminate,i think this is the version Digiguide for Windows (v8.5 Build 1127), Does this make any sense for which version of tivoweb i'm using ( tivoweb, tivowebplus21b3, tivoweb-tcl). when i go into digiguide i right click and go to record with TiVo i should get this (No Conflicts
Superman Returns (2006) Thu 29th Dec 15:35-18:00 101 BBC1NI) instead when i try another channel like BBC1HD (ERROR: "BBC 1 HD" not a valid channel) also i am trying to pass over any conflicts that arise but to no avail. I know that it is my own fault because i can't seem to find were to put my ip address, i go into digiguidesearch.itcl trying to follow the instructions but i when i open ui.itcl i can't find this line (" " - look near line 1562 of ui.itcl so i can add my ip address) hope this helps


----------



## cahir982

spitfires said:


> We'll happily help you
> 
> You'll need to provide some background info, e.g.:
> 1) Are you using Digiguide for Windows or MyDigiguide?
> 2) If DfW then what version?
> 3) Which version of the digiguide module?
> 4) Which version of TivoWeb?
> 
> And perhaps most helpfully, what are the symptoms of your problem?
> What are you expecting to happen vs. what actually happens?
> 
> p.s. There is no need to obscure a 192.168... address with x's - there is no security risk in telling us the actual addresses (and it will avoid any confusion in the discussion  )


----------



## spitfires

cahir982 said:


> version Digiguide for Windows (v8.5 Build 1127)


 Ok.



> Does this make any sense for which version of tivoweb i'm using ( tivoweb, tivowebplus21b3, tivoweb-tcl).


 No that just lists the ones available on your disc - I need to know which one you are actually running. Enter the ip address in a browser and the version number will be displayed top left. I will expect you are using 1.9.4.

Ok you have 2 different problems here... 



> when i try another channel like BBC1HD (ERROR: "BBC 1 HD" not a valid channel)


 You need to "maintain" the file called chan_map.txt. This contains a cross-reference list of what Digiguide call the various channels vs. what TiVo calls them. I suspect you don't have an entry for "BBC 1 HD". I think the AltEPG calls this BBC1HD so you need to add a line like


Code:


BBC 1 HD == BBC1HD

 and then restart TivoWeb. When Digiguide change the names of their channels (or add new ones) you need to manually edit this file for any changes to channels you watch.



> also i am trying to pass over any conflicts that arise but to no avail.


 You need to:

1) edit digiguidesearch.itcl and replace the lines


Code:


set tivonames [list "TiVo 2"  "TiVo 3"]
set tivoips   [list "xxx.xxx.xx.xx" "xxx.xxx.xx.xx"]

 with


Code:


set tivonames [list "TiVo 2"]
set tivoips   [list "192.168.1.201"]

 (or whatever your second tivo's IP address is  ).

2) edit ui.itcl and replace


Code:


puts $chan "<P>"

puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]

 with


Code:


puts $chan "<P>"
tryothertivo $chan $objectid
puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]

 near line 1581 (the exact location varies depending on precisely which sub-version of Tivoweb you are running but look around; there is only one occurrence of that code in the file!


----------



## cahir982

yes to first question im am using 1.9.4 adding channel BBCHD worked BUT then stopped again,just to make sure i only put the ip addresses into the digiguide.itcl, and only change the 1 line in the ui.itcl folder to (puts $chan "

"
tryothertivo $chan $objectid
puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]


----------



## cahir982

I done what you said about the conflicts on the 2 tivos and this is what it says

Conflicts
Program Date Time Channel 
Mr Bean Thu 29th Dec 19:55-21:00 115 ITV3

Shrek (2001) Thu 29th Dec 20:00-21:25 106 BBC3

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_conflicts '' 'set "quality" "75";set "kal" "2";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "594631/69";'
called "tryothertivo" with too many arguments
while executing
"tryothertivo sock31 594631/69 puts sock31 {}"
("uplevel" body line 1)
invoked from within
"uplevel "$cmds [string range $cmd [string length $cmd0] end] $args""
(procedure "unknown" line 4)
invoked from within
""tryothertivo $chan $objectid"	puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]"
(procedure "::action_conflicts" line 62)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Please Help


----------



## TCM2007

When editing ui.itcl as specified above, you've not put a newline after "tryothertivo $chan $objectid"


----------



## cahir982

I KNOW I AM COMING ACROSS LIKE SOME DIMWIT, BUT WHEN YOU SAY A NEW LINE AFTER "tryothertivo $chan $objectid" EXCATLY WHAT NEW LINE WHAT DOES IT SAY


----------



## spitfires

He means the "newline" character, i.e. newline/carriage return/enter/ctrl+M/whatever your editor calls it.

Currently you have


Code:


tryothertivo $chan $objectid puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]

 all on the same line - it needs to be on separate lines like so


Code:


tryothertivo $chan $objectid
puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]


----------



## cahir982

Thanks you very much TCM2007 and spitfires for the advice i got the conflict issues resolved with the digiguide. Now just one more small problem i have all channel
101 BBC1NI BBC1 (Northern Ireland) 
102 BBC2NID BBC2 (Northern Ireland) 
103 ULSTER UTV 
104 C4 Channel 4 
105 CH5 Channel 5 
106 BBC3 BBC Three 
107 BBC4 BBC Four 
108 BBC1HD BBC1 HD 
109 BBCHDTV BBC HD 
110 BBCALBA BBC Alba 
112 ITVP1CE ITV1 Central +1 
113 ITV2 ITV2 
114 ITV2P1 ITV2 +1 
115 ITV3 ITV3 
116 ITV3P1 ITV3 +1 
117 ITV4 ITV4 
118 ITV4P1 ITV4 +1 
121 C4P1 Channel 4 +1 
122 E4 E4 
123 E4P1 E4 +1 
124 MORE4 More 4 
125 MORE4P1 More 4 +1 
126 C4HD Channel 4 HD 
128 CH5P1 Channel 5 +1 
129 FIVEUSA 5USA 
130 FIVEUP1 5USA +1 
131 FIVER 5* 
132 FIVERP1 5* +1 
134 CBSDRMA CBS Drama 
135 CBSRELT CBS Reality 
136 CBSREL1 CBS Reality +1 
137 CBSACTN CBS Action 
138 HORROR Horror Channel 
139 HORROR1 Horror Channel +1 
142 TRUEENT True Entertainment 
143 MENMOVI Men & Movies 
201 MOV4MEN Movies 4 Men 
300 FILM4 Film4 
301 FILM41 Film4 +1 
302 TRUMOV1 True Movies 1 
303 TRUMOV2 True Movies 2 
304 MOV4MEN Movies 4 Men 
305 MOV4MP1 Movies 4 Men +1 
306 MV4MEN2 Movies 4 Men 2 
307 MV4MN21 Movies 4 Men 2 +1 
BUT FOR SOME reason digiguide says (channel not avalible on your tivo) or something like this ( ERROR: "ITV4" not a valid channel)


----------



## spitfires

Have you checked your chan_map.txt file?


----------



## cahir982

spitfires said:


> Have you checked your chan_map.txt file?


YEA WHAT YOU SEE ABOVE IS EXCACTLY THE WAY IT IS IN MY 
chan_map.txt file is there any changes i can make BBC1,BBC2,!TV2 and some other channels work but the rest would come as, ERROR: "FOUR" not a valid channel, ERROR: CHANNEL 5 (FIVE) not available on your TiVo (check chan_map.txt), ERROR: "ITV2 PLUS 1" not a valid channel, and so on 

,


----------



## RichardJH

chan_map.txt needs to be in this format

BBC 1 North West == BBC1NW
BBC 1 Northern Ireland == BBC1NI

your missing the ==

Here is a copy of my old chan_map file. use and edit if you wish
View attachment chan_map.txt


----------



## cahir982

RichardJH said:


> chan_map.txt needs to be in this format
> 
> BBC 1 North West == BBC1NW
> BBC 1 Northern Ireland == BBC1NI
> 
> your missing the ==
> 
> Here is a copy of my old chan_map file. use and edit if you wish
> View attachment 15481


Thanks RichardJH i'll give that a try now. can you let me know what programme to use to open the txt file because i think im using the wrong one


----------



## cahir982

Thanks RichardJH i did what you said i used your attachment and put my guide into as follows 


102 BBC2NID == BBC2 (Northern Ireland) 
103 ULSTER == UTV ULSTER
104 C4 == Channel 4 
105 CH5 == Channel 5 
106 BBC3 == BBC Three 
107 BBC4 == BBC Four 
108 BBC1HD == BBC1 HD 
109 BBCHDTV == BBC HD 
110 BBCALBA == BBC Alba 
112 ITVP1CE == ITV1 Central +1 
113 ITV2 == ITV2 
114 ITV2P1 == ITV2 +1 
115 ITV3 == ITV3 
116 ITV3P1 == ITV3 +1 
117 ITV4 == ITV4 
118 ITV4P1 == ITV4 +1 
121 C4P1 == Channel 4 +1 
122 E4 == E4 
123 E4P1 == E4 +1 
124 MORE4 == More 4 
125 MORE4P1 == More 4 +1 
126 C4HD == Channel 4 HD 
128 CH5P1 == Channel 5 +1 
129 FIVEUSA == 5USA 
130 FIVEUP1 == 5USA +1 
131 FIVER == 5* 
132 FIVERP1 == 5* +1 
134 CBSDRMA == CBS Drama 
135 CBSRELT == CBS Reality 
136 CBSREL1 == CBS Reality +1 
137 CBSACTN == CBS Action 
138 HORROR == Horror Channel 
139 HORROR1 == Horror Channel +1 
142 TRUEENT == True Entertainment 
143 MENMOVI == Men & Movies 
201 MOV4MEN == Movies 4 Men 
300 FILM4 == Film4 
301 FILM4P1 == Film4 +1 
302 TRUMOV1 == True Movies 1 
303 TRUMOV2 == True Movies 2 
304 MOV4MEN == Movies 4 Men 
305 MOV4MP1 == Movies 4 Men +1 
306 MV4MEN2 == Movies 4 Men 2 
307 MV4MN2P1 == Movies 4 Men 2 +1
But all i'm getting now on tivo on all channels through digiguide is this 

ERROR: Error in file chan_map.txt:this is with all channells any help please


----------



## mikerr

1. Remove the first column of numbers

2. Reverse the fields


----------



## cahir982

Thanks mikerr i did what you said but still didn't work so i replaced it with your old file, BBC1, BBC2, BBC3, BBC4, ITV2, ITV4, E4, E4+1, CH4 HD, FIVE USA, 5*, CBSDRAME, CBSRELALITY, CBSACTION, HORROR, TRUE ENTERTAINMENT, TRUE MOVIES 2, ALL Work great through digiguide,


but and its a big BUT is there any way to get the channels below working on my tivo through digiguideas as well
(UTV, Ch4, Ch5, BBC1 HD, ITV2+1, ITV3, ITV3+1, ITV4+1, ITV1HD, CHANNEL 4+1, MORE 4, MORE 4+1, CH 5+1, 5 USA PI, 5*+1, CBSREALITY+1, HORROR +1, BET, BET +1, MEN&MOVIES, FILM4, FILM4+1, TRUE MOVIES, MOVIES4MEN, MOVIES4MEN+1, MOVIES4MEN2, MOVIES4MEN2+1, )these are some of the errors that show, (ERROR: "UTV" not a valid channel, 
ERROR: CHANNEL 5 (FIVE) not available on your TiVo (check chan_map.txt, ERROR: "BBC 1 HD" not a valid channel, ERROR: "ITV3 PLUS 1" not a valid channel)


----------



## steveroe

Please can you attach your copy of chan_map.txt so we can take a look at exactly what it contains.


----------



## cahir982

Thanks Steveroe here goes 

BBC1(Northern Ireland) == BBC1NI
BBC2 (Northern Ireland) == BBC3NID 
UTV ULSTER == ULSTER
Channel 4 == C4 
Channel 5 == CH5 
BBC Three == BBC3 
BBC Four == BBC4 
BBC1 HD == BBC1HD 
ITV1 Central +1 == ITVP1CE 
ITV2 I == ITV2
TV2 +1 == ITV2P1
ITV3 == ITV3
ITV3 +1 == ITV3P1 
ITV4 == ITV4
ITV4 +1 == ITV4P1 
Channel 4 +1 == C4P1
E4 == E4
E4 +1 == E4P1
More 4 == MORE4 
More 4 +1 == MORE4P1 
Channel 4 HD == C4HD
Channel 5 +1 == CH5P1
5USA == FIVEUSA 
5USA +1 == FIVEUP1 
5* == FIVER 
5* +1 == FIVERP1 
CBS Drama == CBSDRMA
CBS Reality == CBSRELY
CBS Reality +1 == CBSREL1 
CBS Action == CBSACTN
Horror Channel == HORROR
Horror Channel +1 == HORRORP1
True Entertainment == TRUEENT 
Men & Movies == MENMOVI
Movies 4 Men == MOV4MEN 
Film4 == film4
Film4 +1 == film4MP1 
True Movies 1 == TRUMOV1
True Movies 2 == TRUMOV2
Movies 4 MEN == MOV4MEN
Movies 4 Men +1 == MOV4MP2 
Movies 4 Men 2 == MV4MEN2
Movies 4 Men 2 +1 == MV4MN2P1


----------



## spitfires

You must check what you have entered for the various channel names - you have many of them wrong in your list. You must write them EXACTLY as they appear in Digiguide and TiVo.

I suspect you have taken the left hand names from Tivoweb? This is wrong - these must be the names _as displayed in Digiguide_.

For example it is NOT "Movies 4 Men" but "Movies4Men". Similarly it is not "Horror Channel +1" but "horror channel Plus 1".

The case is also important: it is not "film4" but "FILM4".

Just to reiterate, the format of the file is:

name_displayed_in_digiguide == channel_code_used_by_tivo
name_displayed_in_digiguide == channel_code_used_by_tivo
etc...


----------



## cahir982

i'll get straight on to that now and let you know the out come Thanks


----------



## cahir982

cahir982 said:


> i'll get straight on to that now and let you know the out come Thanks


Well just finished but same problem i put digiguide on left and tivo on right as you can see from below i think its all correct

BBC1(Northern Ireland) == BBC1NI
BBC2 (Northern Ireland) == BBC3NID 
UTV == ULSTER
Four == C4 
Channel5 == CH5 
BBC 3 == BBC3 
BBC 4 == BBC4 
BBC 1 HD == BBC1HD 
ITV1 Central Plus 1 == ITVP1CE 
ITV2 == ITV2
TV2 Plus 1 == ITV2P1
ITV3 == ITV3
ITV3 Plus 1  == ITV3P1 
ITV4 == ITV4
ITV4 Plus 1 == ITV4P1 
Channel 4 Plus 1 == C4P1
E4 == E4
E4 Plus 1 == E4P1
More4 == MORE4 
More 4 Plus 1 == MORE4P1 
Channel 4 HD == C4HD
Channel 5 Plus 1 == CH5P1
5USA == FIVEUSA 
5USA Plus 1 == FIVEUP1 
5* == FIVER 
5* Pus 1 == FIVERP1 
CBS Drama == CBSDRMA
CBS Reality == CBSRELT
CBS Reality Plus 1 == CBSREL1 
CBS Action == CBSACTN
Horror Channel == HORROR
Horror Channel Plus1 == HORRORP1
True Entertainment == TRUEENT 
Men&Movies == MENMOVI
Movies4Men == MOV4MEN 
FILM4 == film4
FILM4 PLUS 1 == FILM41 
True Movies == TRUMOV1
True Movies 2 == TRUMOV2
Movies4MEN == MOV4MEN
Movies4Men Plus 1 == MOV4MP1 
Movies4Men 2 == MV4MEN2
Movies4Men 2 Plus 1 == MV4MN2P1


----------



## RichardJH

Still I believe some mistakes 

No brackets round Northern Ireland should be 
BBC 1 Northern Ireland == BBC1NI
BBC 2 Northern Ireland == BBC2NI

and channel four should be

Channel 4 == C4

I may be wrong on these it is a while since I fully used my S1 Tivo. Its main use these days is for downloading from my Virgin Media Tivo


----------



## cahir982

Thanks RichardJH you were right about the brackets around the BBC 1+2 i've got all but 4 channels working now when i get the other 4 to work i will place them on here and they are for FreeSat channels Thanks every one for your help and hopefully i add FreeSat to this list soon thanks to RichardJH, Spitfires, Steveroe, mrtickle, Mikerr, and last but not least TCM2007 if i forgot anybody sorry Thanks Alot:up::up::up:


----------



## spitfires

cahir982 said:


> i've got all but 4 channels working now


Check your list again. For example it's HORROR1 not HORRORP1

You should also check that listings are actually _available _- e.g. AltEPG does not currently source any listings for Men&Movies (so this one is never gonna work!).


----------



## cahir982

Thanks to every one for there help i have just finished a Chan_map.txt for 
FreeSat and all working through digiguide now notice it's Freesat only channels and not SKY freeSat. hopr it can help someone else


i have just come across a small problem when trying to transfare any conflicts from any channel over to my other TiVo all i get every time is (ERROR: Not Enough Parameters!) does any one know how to fix it Thanks


----------



## mrtickle

mrtickle said:


> An update. Main changes in version 0.4.3 are:
> - timezone checking is now done per programme, not using the TiVoweb static tzoffset (otherwise you can't check next week's programmes (GMT) this week (BST).
> - a display of the mapped channels in case your chan_map has duplicates which you can't spot .
> - reduced height for station/day selection form, and previous/next day links.


New version. You MUST update your tivoweb skin in PC digiguide (tivoweb_dg.dgscheme-web) for this to work. See the files in the zip.

Changes since last public release:
# Verion 0.4.3-rc4 8-Jan-2012 -(mrtickle)
# - added enhancements to dg_compare by spitfires
# - added overnight bbc news handling (mark with '#')
# Verion 0.4.3-rc5 20-Jan-2012 -(mrtickle)
# - added faster whitelist checking routine by spitfires
# - use updated skins for Digiguide for Windows, which now include the End time of every programme. So programme durations of non-24hr channels are now correct :up:
# - if TiVo data is not present, print an error row instead of just an empty table.

Also, command line equivalent - digichecker - which can be run daily from cron to check station-days.

NB: These are shared with *no implied support whatsoever*; if you improve them please share again. But if you have problems getting them to work I'm sorry I just can't help. I'm far too busy editing the AltEPG guide data these days, and nothing is more important than that task.


----------



## cahir982

Thats ok thanks i'll keeptrying


----------

